# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  حرب الايام الستة الخديعة ،الهزيمة ،الانكسار-حرب الساعات الستة و الايمان بالانتصار

## ابن طيبة

*اصبت بالفجيعة عندما طالعت مواقع النت العربية و استمعت للفضائيات ... قبل ايام قلائل من يوم 5 يونيو يوم الهزيمة القاسية من العدو الاسرائيلي* 
*لم تقدم هذه الفضائيات و هذه المنتديات الا كل مادة تنتقص من عظمة مصر و سؤددها بل ان بعضها حملنا نحن نتائج الهزيمة و لو اننا استمعنا لحكام العرب انذاك لتحولت هزيمتنا الى نصر مبين* 

*كنت قراءت كتاب من حرب الايام الستة الي حرب الساعات الستة لكاتبه جاك كوبار و احسست بالظلم البين الذي وقع علي مصر حكومة و جيشا و شعبا* 
*لذا دعوني اقرا لكم بعض مما جاء بهذا الكتب حتي نعلم جميعا الشرك الذي سيقت اليه مصر و كيف كان التخطيط لهزيمتها من سنوات عدة قبل يوم 5 يونيو*

*و دعونا نبحر معا كيف تحولت الهزيمة المريرة الي انتصار باهر اذهل العالم .... تري لماذا اذهل انتصارنا العالم ؟*
*و لماذا لم تَصدم هزيمتنا الا شعوبنا العربية فقط ؟*

*انتظرونا*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*حارس "مغارة علي بابا" التي تضم كنوز الشرق الأوسط التي نهبتها أميركا.. ذلك هو الدور الذي عرض بن جوريون قيام إسرائيل به في رسالته إلى دلاس، والذي سافرت جولدا مائير لمناقشته فيه تفصيلاً.. وبالفعل أصبحت إسرائيل كما يقول مراسل الفيجارو في تل أبيب وهو وثيق الصلة بحكومتها، وهي "وكيل" أمريكا في المنطقة، لأن هذا الوكيل أدرك بعد فشل عدوان 1956، أنه لا يمكن القيام بشيء دون مساندة ومشاركة الولايات المتحدة، التي عارضت العدوان حينذاك لإزاحة منافسيها الإنجليز والفرنسيين، وبعد أن استتب لها الأمر كان من المنطقي ألا تمانع في دفع إسرائيل لتصفية الحساب مع ناصر.* 
*وكانت إسرائيل قد استفادت من دروس العدوان الثلاثي، ودبرت "خدعة عالمية" لتضليل محكمة الرأي العالم الدولي، شاركت فيها أجهزة إعلام ودول عربية وتواطأت إذاعات وصحف وتليفزيونات أوروبا، واستدرجت مصر الى فخ أعد لها بعناية. وطبقت إستراتيجية "الضربة الخاطفة" العنيفة والسريعة، قبل أن يفيق الرأي العام العالمي...* 
*لكن الحقائق لا بدو أن تتضح، وفي كتابه عن "حرب الأيام الستة" يوضح جاك كوبار الصحفي الفرنسي في "لومانتيه" عن وثائق إسرائيل وتصريحات قادتها وأصدقائها: "والسبب في أن معظم أعضاء هيئة أركان الحرب الإسرائيلية قد رأوا بعد خمس سنوات من العدوان الإعلان أن بلادهم لم يكن يتهددها خطر الإبادة كما ادعت في يونيو 1967.* 
*كيف تمكنت أجهزة الإعلام الغربية من إقناع جانب كبير من الرأي العام بأن "عبد الناصر هو هتلر" وأن التفاهم معه يعني تحويل إسرائيل إلى "ميونيخ" أخرى، وجعلت مواطنين فرنسيين يهتفون صباح 5 يونيو بسقوط مصر وعبد الناصر وبحياة إسرائيل. وأوجه القصور في فهم القيادة العربية لدور أميركا وللوضع الطبقي في الداخل، واستغلال واشنطن، وتل أبيب لهذا، وكيف أن "ثلاث جهات مختلفة من عملاء المخابرات الأمريكية في المنطقة أكدت هزيمة مصر.* 
*وفي هذا يورد المؤلف: ما دار في اجتماع ينكسوف وأبا آيبان بحضور وزير الدفاع الأميركي. إعداد خطة العدوان على الحاسبات الإلكترونية الخاصة بالبحرية الفرنسية في طولون بالتواطؤ مع وزير الدفاع الفرنسي، ودون علم ديغول. نص رسالة كوسيجين إلى جونسون على التليفون الأحمر.* *وسائل استقلال إسرائيل للأرض المحتلة، وظروف العمال العرب في مصانعها(70000 عامل) وشكوى مزارعة إسرائيلية شابة أخطار استخدام العرب ومشاركة رأسماليين أوروبيين في هذا الاستغلال الآثار الاقتصادية والاجتماعية للعرب على إسرائيل نفسها والتي تحاول إخفائها بكل الطرق: افتقار العمال تزايد نضالهم، التفرقة ضد اليهود السفار ديم أعلى معدل للاستدانة في العالم، ارتفاع صوت المعارضة رغم قلتها، ومحاولة اغتيال ما ييرفلز النائب الشيوعي الإسرائيلي وإصابة نعيم الشاب الشيوعي الأردني بالعمى في سجون إسرائيل وتهديدات منظمة "دوف" والواقع أن كتاب كوبارد يتصف إلى جانب السهولة المعالجة والنظرة الشاملة بالفهم الموضوعي لطبيعة الصراع وأبعاده وآفاقه بما يجعل منه طلقة مدوية في وجه الصهيونية ومن يؤازرونها ودفاعاً عن العرب من موقف تنبيههم إلى أخطائهم*

*انتظرونا*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اخى العزيز 
ابن طيبه

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

العاده العربيه الاصيله 

الانتصار عربى والهزيمة مصرية 

الانتصار والمكسب والفخر  للعرب 

والهزيمة والعار والهوان لمصر 

منتظر ردك وتحليلك المستنير للموقف والاحداث 

عن هذه الفترة الهامة من تاريخ مصر 

ربنا يبارك لنا فيك وفى افكارك الرائعة 

موضوع يستحق المتابعة والمتابعة والمتابعة

وخصوصا عندما يكتب ابن طيبه 

ومن غير ابن طيبه لها 

متابع معك وبشغف هذا الموضوع الهام*

----------


## توتي 1

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *اخى العزيز* 
> *ابن طيبه* 
> *ارق تحياتى لك دائما*  
> *العاده العربيه الاصيله*  
> *الانتصار عربى والهزيمة مصرية*  
> *الانتصار والمكسب والفخر للعرب*  
> *والهزيمة والعار والهوان لمصر*  
> *منتظر ردك وتحليلك المستنير للموقف والاحداث*  
> *عن هذه الفترة الهامة من تاريخ مصر*  
> ...


*اهلا بك اخي الحبيب اسكندراني*
*يشرفني مرورك الجميل علي الموضوع*
*و ربنا يوفقنا لازاحة اللثام عما خفي عنا من وقائع الهزيمة و احداث الانتصار*
*دمت بالف خير*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مشكور علي المجهود الرائع


*شكرا توتي علي مرورك الجميل*
*تحيتي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*إسرائيل تروج لخطر إبادتها و  تشبه عبدالناصر بهتلر الجديد لتبرير الحرب*

" إن المقولة التي تزعم أن خطر الإبادة كان يخيم علينا في يونيو 1967 و أن إسرائيل كانت تصارع في سبيل وجودها المادي ليست سوي خدعة .... "
لقد أثارت هذه العبارة صدمة كبيرة في ذلك المساء في نادي (( أهفا )) في تل ابيب لأنه صدر من رجل جعله ماضيه السياسي و العسكري احد مدبري و منفذي الصف الأول لحرب الأيام الستة و كان من الصعب علي سامعيه الذين جاءوا أصلا للاشتراك في مناقشة أخر كتاب لعاموس ايلون (( الاسرائليون )) أن يشكوا في إخلاصه لبلاده أو في جدية معلوماته.
و في كتابه الاسرائليون تبني المؤلف الرأي الرسمي الذي روجت له الصحافة و الإذاعة في العالم اجمع لكسب تأييد و مساندة الرأي العام الدولي : و هو أن داود الصغير – يقصد إسرائيل- كان يتعرض لخطر الإبادة من قبل مائة مليون عربي و لكنه انتصر عليهم انتصار الحق و العدل و حققت الضحية البريئة العدالة و باء الأشرار بفشل ذريع
 في يوم 17 مارس بعد الحرب  بخمس أعوام قرر الجنرال ماتاتيا هوبيليد انه يجب تخليص إسرائيل من تجارة صور العذاب و المعاناة التي راجت فيها و لا شك انه رجل يدرك جيدا ما يقول و يعرف ما يتحدث عنه فهو احد صانعي انتصار يونيو 1967 الأساسيين
و ماتاتيا هوبيليد ليس معارضا للحكومة و لم يقف أبدا ضد سياستها و هو منذ زمن طويل عضو في حزب العمل مع جولدا مائير و موشي دايان و مشاعره الموالية لأمريكا و المعادية للسوفيت و للشيوعية معروفة تماما
و هو ليس احد ((الخونة)) الذين أدانوا العدوان الإسرائيلي .. هكذا كان و ما يزال الجنرال المتقاعد و الذي يعمل أستاذ في جامعة بارعيلان و الذي كشف بحماس ما حدث حقا في 1967 أمام جمهور مذهول تماما 
و استطرد الجنرال بيليد قائلا (( لقد كان سبب الحرب هو محاولة الاتحاد السوفيتي تغيير الوضع القائم في المنطقة و استبدال النظام الأمريكي الذي كان موجودا بها منذ عام 1957 بنظام سوفيتي و أنا ارفضه تماما و اعتبره أمرا زائفا كليا ... القول بان الاسرائيلين كانوا معرضين لخطر الإبادة كافرا داو كجماعة .. لقد حشد المصريون في سيناء 80000 جندي و عبأنا نحن ضدهم مئات الألوف .. و أنا مقتنع تماما بان الحكومة لم تسمع أبدا من هيئة الأركان أن التهديد المصري كان خطيرا علي إسرائيل أو انه لم يكن في مقدور الجيش الإسرائيلي هزيمة الجيش المصري الذي كان مكشوفا و معرضا للضربات القاصمة من الجيش الإسرائيلي بغباء مدهش )) 
و أضاف قائلا : (( لقد تم اختلاق كل هذه القصص ... و لم يكن لها أي نصيب من مجموع الاعتبارات التي روعيت في تلك الأيام ... و من بين تلك القصص قصة أن إسرائيل كانت تواجه خطرا رهيبا بسبب حدودها الضيقة فعندما عبأ الجيش الإسرائيلي قواه كاملة و التي تجاوزت قوة الجيش المصري عدة مرات لم يكن هناك شخص عاقل يؤمن بأنه كان من الضروري لنا أن ندافع عن أنفسنا ضد تهديد مصري 
لقد كانت هذه القوة ضرورية لإنزال هزيمة حاسمة بالجيش المصري في ميدان المعركة و بحماتهم السوفييت في الميدان السياسي و القول بان القوة المصرية التي كانت متركزة علي حدودنا الجنوبية كانت قادرة علي تهديد وجود إسرائيل ليس فقط اهانة لذكاء أي شخص قادر علي تقييم مثل هذا الوضع و لكنه قبل كل شيء اهانة للجيش الإسرائيلي )) .....
و هاج النادي و ماج و انقلب رأسا علي عقب ... فلم يكن متوقعا أن يقوم جنرال ((بطل)) من أبطال 1967 بفضح الادعاء الذي أقيم لتبرير الحرب بمثل هذه الطريقة القاطعة

لا تدعوا الدهشة تصيبكم
انتظرونا
فمازال لنا عودة

----------


## القواس

*أستاذ معتز

موضوع أكثر من رائع

و في انتظار بقيه الموضوع

و أرجو منك توضيح القصور من جانبنا في تلك الحرب

حتى نعلم ما لنا وما علينا

تحياتي*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فى انتظارالبقيه أخى الفاضل

تحياتى لك

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أستاذ معتز*
> 
> *موضوع أكثر من رائع* 
> *و في انتظار بقيه الموضوع* 
> *و أرجو منك توضيح القصور من جانبنا في تلك الحرب* 
> *حتى نعلم ما لنا وما علينا* 
> 
> *تحياتي*


* اهلا بك اخي القواس*
*سعيد بمرورك الجميل* 
*و بالطبع كانت هناك اوجه قصور وقع فيها قادتنا انذاك و سوف نشير اليها بمزيد من التفصيل في حينه*
*و لكن كانت هناك اوجه بطولة لهذا الجيش الذي ظلمته قيادته و سوف نبينها ايضا*
*و انتظر تواجدك الدائم في الموضوع*
*دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> فى انتظارالبقيه أخى الفاضل
> 
> تحياتى لك


*اهلا باختنا و اخت حبيبنا المغفور له باذن الله ضابط شرطة*
*بمشيئته جاري تكملة الموضوع*
*دمت بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و اضاف الجنرال : " لقد كان عدم وجود خطر ابادة يسبب للحكومة صعوبات بالغة في اقناع الراي العالمي في الشتات بخططها اذ ان الحرب يكون لها ما يبررها فقط اذا كان هناك خطر ابادة لانه من غير المسموح به شن حرب لاسباب سياسية " **
*ان من اصعب الامور جعل الناس يعتقدون انهم في خطر غير موجود فعلا* 
*و طالب احد الاشخاص الحضور ممن كانوا في قاعة النادي بمزيد من التحديد بان سال الجنرال : " في رايك متي تعرضت اسرائيل اخر مرة لهجوم عربي " و اجاب ماتاتياهو بقوله : " اذا رجعت للتاريخ اقول ان ذلك كان في 1949 " ***
*و بعد ذلك بيومين اي في 19 مارس نشرت هاارتز و هي من كبريات صحف اسرائيل عرضا و كشف حساب لتلك الامسية الادبية في نادي اهفا و اثار نشر هذه الاراء عاصفة مدوية لقد اثير الجدل حول مدي نزاهة العقيدة و استشاطت جولدا مائير غيظا و ذهبت الي حد عقد جلسة غير عادية لمجلس الوزراء لبحث الاصداء الداخلية و الخارجية و لم يتوقف الامر عند هذا فالمناقشة و الجدل كانا قد بدأ فحسب*
*و هرول الرسل و المبعوثون الي الجنرال بيليد يرجونه الرجوع عن اقواله و تقدير العواقب و حاولت الصحف امتصاص الصدمة و انكار الحقيقة و لكن ماتاتياهو اجاب علي كل هؤلاء في 24 مارس في صحيفة معاريف اليومية المسائية بقوله : " ليس هناك اي سبب لاخفاء حقيقة انه منذ 1949 لم يجرؤ احد او بصورة اكثر دقة لم يكن في وسع احد ان يجرؤ علي اثارة الجدل حول وجود اسرائيل و رغم هذا فقد ظللنا نغذي شعورا بالضعة و النقص كما لو كنا شعبا ضعيفا و صغيرا يعيش في قلق و ضيق ليضمن وجوده و يمكن ابادته في اي لحظة "*
*و رد علي من يذكرونه بغطرسة و صلافة الشقيري* **** و تهديدات " صوت العرب " و خطب ناصر الملتهبة بقوله : " لقد كان معروفا للراي العام ان القادة العرب انفسهم كانوا مدركين تماما لعجزهم و انهم لم يكونوا يؤمنون بتهديداتهم !!!"* 

*انتظرونا*
*__________________________________________________  ___*
** ما اشبه الليلة بالبارحة امريكا لا تجد مبرر لغزو العراق فتختلق سبب يتلخص في ان نظام صدام حسين يمتلك اسلحة كيماوية و هو ما يعرض الانسانية لخطر الابادة و ها قد ثبت زيف ما يدعون*
*** الحرب العربية الإسرائيلية التي جرت وقائعها عام 1948-1949 ثم قيام دولة إسرائيل*
**** يقصد احمد الشقيريوزير السعودية لشئون الأمم المتحدة صاحب العبارة الشهيرة " هذه السيدة المحترمة التي ولدت في روسيا، وتزوجت في أمريكا، وعاشت في بولونيا، ثم استقرت في بلدي قد جاءت إليكم من تل أبيب لكي تفسر لكم لماذا وكيف وبأي حق يحتل الغريب أرض صاحب الحق؟ وكيف وبأي حق يطرد اليهود العرب من بلادهم؟.. قولوا أيها السادة لهذه السيدة المحترمة, إن الشعب الفلسطيني موجود ولن تذيبه قوة في الوجود، وإن عليهـا أن تعـود إلى أمريكا أو بولونيا أو روسـيا؛ حيث بعـض أهلها، وأن تـترك أهلي يعـودون لأنهـم سيعـودون إلى وطنـهم ذات يـوم أحـرارا "* *هذه هي كانت كلمات الشقيري، والتي وجهها إلى جولدا مائير في الأمم المتحدة عندما طالبت بإلغاء بند المساعدة الخاص بالشعب الفلسطيني، وقالــت باستهتار واستفــزاز أين هو الشعب الفلسطيني هذا الذي تطرحون قضية صـرف المساعدات له كل عام؟ إنه لا يوجـد اليـوم شعـب اسمه الشعب الفلسطيني*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و مضي الجنرال بيليد الي ابعد من هذا فقال " ان الحكومة باختلاق اسباب للحرب و لف دوافعها الحقيقية بستار من الضباب و الابهام تسعي الي جعل الشعب يقبل مبدأ ضم الارض جزئيا او بصورة كاملة اذا كان ذلك ممكنا "* 
*و اضاف الجنرال : " انه لتبرير ضم الاراضي العربية نشرت الحكومة في الراي العام مرضا نفسيا ليس له ما يبرره و قدمت صورة زائفة عن الظروف التي سبقت حرب الايام الستة و ذلك لانها تري في الحصول علي اراضي جديدة وصفة شافية و دواء سحري و حلا لكافة مشاكل امتنا "*
*و تحرك انصار الخدعة و حاول ثلاث جنرالات تدعيم مقولة الابادة و هم " ايجال يادين " الذي كان رئيسا للاركان في حكومة بن جوريون و " اريك شارون " الذي كان يتولي القيادة في سيناء في يونيو 1967 و رئيس الاركان الحالي الجنرال " دافيد اليعازر " فقد صرح اليعازر هذا و هو من انصار الضم لصحيفة " يديعوت احرنوت " بقوله : " ان الحدود السابقة لم تكن مامونة و من ثم كان من المستحيل الاستمرار في الدفاع عن البلاد بمثل هذه الحدود و لو كنا سمحنا للقوات المسلحة العربية بان تنظم نفسها و ان تهاجمنا اولا لكنا عرضنا امن اسرائيل للهلاك "* 
*و يتضمن هذا القول كما نري بطريقة عابرة الاعتراف بان الجيش الاسرائيلي هو الذي هاجم اولا فجر 5 يونيو علي النقيض من الادعاء الرسمي الشائع منذ ذلك اليوم و الذي يقول ان الجيش المصري هو الذي بدأ الهجوم .*
*و نواصل حاليا بحث هذا الجدل و اثاره اذ تلقي ماتاتيا هوبليد تاييدا و دعما لما قاله ففي 29 مارس ايد الجنرال وايزمان قائد الطيران واحد زملاء بيليد في هيئة الاركان ما كشفه هذا الاخير و اعلنه في ها ارتز  : " اني متفق مع الراي الذي يقول بانه لم يكن هناك خطر ابادة يتهدد وجود اسرائيل و لكن هذا لا يعني انه كان في مقدورنا تجنب قيامنا بضرب المصريين و الاردنيين و السوريين لاننا اذا كنا لم نفعل ذلك لما استمرت دولة اسرائيل علي نفس الروح و الطابع "*
*و في راي هذا الوزير السابق في حكومة جولدا مائير و الذي كان في ذلك الحين زعيما للمتطرفين في حزب حيروت و يحبذ علانية قيام اسرائيل الكبري فانه لا يلزم ان يكون بلد ما مهددا بالابادة لكي يشن الحرب و فيما يتعلق باسرائيل " فان طابع الدولة لا يجب تحديده فقط وفق الحدود الامنة و لكن يجب رسمها اخذا في الاعتبار و علي المدي الطويل المصالح القومية التاريخية و وفق هذا يتعين الاهتمام بتعيين الحدود الامنة "*
*و علي النقيض من الجنرال بيليد الذي يعتبر من انصار اعادة الاراضي المفتوحة و التي تكفل علاقات القوة حاليا الابقاء فيها علي " الوضع القائم " الامريكي فان " وايزمان " علي العكس من ذلك نصير متحمس لتوسيع خريطة اسرائيل وفق " الحقوق التاريخية " التي يدعي حزبه الاستناد اليها و لوايزمان قول مشهور بصدد ردود الافعال التي قد يثيرها في المجتمعات اليهودية اكتشاف ان اسرائيل لم تكن مهددة علي الاطلاق يقول فيه : " ان اليهود في الشتات كانوا يريدون لاسباب خاصة بهم ان يروا فينا ابطالا محاصرين ظهورهم الي الحائط لكن هذه الرغبة لا يمكن ان تغير من الواقع شيئا "*

*انتظرونا*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و في 14 ابريل كرر الجنرال وايزمان في معاريف قوله بانه : " لم يكن هناك ابدا خطر ابادة و ان هذا الافتراض لم يثر ابدا في اي اجتماع جاد "*
*و في 14 ابريل اعترف بهذا ايضا وزير سابق اخر في حكومة التحالف التي شكلها ليفي اشكول عشية العدوان و ذلك في صحيفة علهمشمار الناطقة بلسان حزبه المابام ( حزب اتحاد العمال الذي يشترك ايضا في حكومة جولدا مائير ) فقد اعترف بنتوف : " بان هذه القصة حول خطر الابادة قد اخترعت بكاملها و ضخمت مقدما لتبرير ضم اراض جديدة "*
*و ها هو وزير اخر  يكشف بدوره الستر عن تلك الخدعة التي دبرت في 1967 و تصريحه لا يكتسب اهميته و قيمته من انه يشغل منصب وزير التجارة في حكومة  جولدا مائير و انما من انه كان عضو في هيئة الاركان في 1967 بل رئيسها المساعد علي وجه الدقة و هو الجنرال حاييم بارليف و الذي تولي رئاستها فيما بعد قبل ان يعهد اليه بمنصب وزاري فقد صرح لمعاريف بقوله :  " لا لم يكن هناك خطر ابادة عشية حرب الايام الستة لم نفكر في هذا الموضوع و لم نتحدث فيه ان مثل هذا الخطر كان قائما فحسب في 1948 و 1949 بل و في ذلك الحين سرعان ما اتضح ان هذا الخطر لم يكن جديا "*
*و في 5 يونيو 1972 نظم صوت اسرائيل حوار حول الذكري الخامسة للحرب اشترك فيه الجنرال بيليد و الجنرال حاييم هارتزوج المعلق العسكري الرسمي و الرئيس السابق للمخابرات و اعترف هذا الاخير بان هيئة  الاركان الاسرائيلية و هيئة اركان البانتجون - كما تدل علي ذلك مذكرات ليندون جونسون الرئيس الامريكي في ذلك الحين – لم تكونا تعتقدان بوجود مثل هذا الخطر " و قال الجنرالان انهما يؤمنان بان علاقات القوي في 1967 كانت في مصلحة اسرائيل و و اوضح ماتاتيا هوبليد بانه لم يكن هناك اي دليل علي ان مصر كان لديها نية مهاجمة اسرائيل  !!!!!!!!!*
*و لكن بعد ذلك بيومين تلقي الجنرال هيرتزوج بدوره لوما من الحكومة التي اهابت بالاحساس الوطني لاصدقائها و دعتهم الي الصمت حتي لا يخاطروا بفضح اسرائيل لدي الراي العام العالمي و بالفعل اعلن حاييم هيرتزوج انه : " يجب وضع حد للنقاش اذ لا يتعين اثارة الشك حول هذه القصة التي اختلقناها "*
*و لاقت النصيحة استجابة و اصبحت نصيحة مسموعة ففي خارج اسرائيل استمر صمت اولئك الذين علا صراخهم من قبل و ارتفع عن الابادة و الاستئصال لان صورة اسرائيل لن تكون وحدها هي موضوع النقاش هذه المرة و لا يجب باي حال من الاحوال تعرية و فضح ميكانزم الخدعة و بالاحري لا يجب فضح موضوعها و من ثم لابد من اخفاء طبيعة هذه الحرب* 
*اذن ما السبب في ان جنرالات اسرائليين راوا انه من المناسب ان يقولوا في يونيو 1972 ما اخفوه طوال خمس سنوات ؟*
*قبل الاجابة علي هذا السؤال لابد من تناول الامور منذ بدايتها و ايضاح ميكانزم تشغيل الة الحرب و لنرجع الي زمن الخدعة و ضياع الثقة و اهتزازها*

*انتظرونا*

----------


## القواس

> *اذن ما السبب في ان جنرالات اسرائليين راوا انه من المناسب ان يقولوا في يونيو 1972 ما اخفوه طوال خمس سنوات ؟*[/font]
> *قبل الاجابة علي هذا السؤال لابد من تناول الامور منذ بدايتها و ايضاح ميكانزم تشغيل الة الحرب و لنرجع الي زمن الخدعة و ضياع الثقة و اهتزازها*
> 
> *انتظرونا*


*أرجو أن يكون بدايه الكلام عن عبد الحكيم عامر و البقيه
سترى بدايه الجدال بين الأعضاء
من الملوم في النكسه و غيرها و دائما ننسى المصاب و البطل
المكتوب اسمه على لوح رخام 10 سم الجندي المصري*

----------


## nariman

*بجد يا أستاذ معتز لما بفتح موضوع لحضرتك بكون على ثقة اني حاستفيد وأستفيد جدااا*
*جزاك الله خيراً*

*ومتابعة ان شاء الله*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أرجو أن يكون بدايه الكلام عن عبد الحكيم عامر و البقيه*
> 
> *سترى بدايه الجدال بين الأعضاء*
> *من الملوم في النكسه و غيرها و دائما ننسى المصاب و البطل*
> 
> *المكتوب اسمه على لوح رخام 10 سم الجندي المصري*


*اهلا بعودتك اخي القواس*
*اسمح لي انا نبين المؤامرة الاسرائيلية لخداع العالم و الراي العام العالمي لتكسب استعمارها للاراضي العربية الشرعية ثم تاكد اننا سنتبع ذلك بثلاث مراحل المرحلة التالية عن دور القيادة المصرية في هزيمة 67 ثم  ثم سنتحدث عن حرب الاستنزاف ثم نتبع ذلك بالمرحلة الاخيرة الا وهي يوم الانتصار و استرداد الكرامة في ست ساعات لا ستة ايام*
*دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *بجد يا أستاذ معتز لما بفتح موضوع لحضرتك بكون على ثقة اني حاستفيد وأستفيد جدااا*
> *جزاك الله خيراً*
> 
> *ومتابعة ان شاء الله*
> **


*اختنا الفاضلة ناريمان*
*مرحبا بك في الموضوع*
*و تاكدي اختي الفاضلة ان مشاركتك في اي موضوع  تكسبه ثقلا* 
*انتظر متابعتك معنا*
*دمت بكل خير*
**

----------


## mezapril

أخى الحبيب أسمح لى بالمشاركه 

ما رايك فى مبارة لكرة القدم .. تقدم فيها الأهلى على الزمالك 0/1  فى الدقيقه الخامسه 

من الشوط الأول  ... هل انتهت المباراة وفاز الأهلى ؟؟

طيب لو الأهلى جاب جون كمان ؟؟ فى الدقيقه العاشره ؟؟ هل انتهت المباراه ؟؟


طيب لو الزمالك جاب 3 اهداف متتاليه فى نهايه الشوط الأول ... هل فاز الزمالك ؟؟

طبعا لا

وكذلك الأهلى لم يفوز ؟

كذلك العرب وليس مصر فقط مع اسرائيل

هو جولات فى معركه طويله 

الجوله الأولى كانت فى 48 ثم الثانيه 56 ثم الثالثه 67 ثم الرابعه 73  

ونحن الأن فى الأستراحه ....الجولات لم تنتهى ... أكيد لم تنتهى ... 

نعم لازال طعم نصر اكتوبر نشعر بحلاوته وكفى به نصرا 

لأننا لم نحارب اسرائيل الا فى 1973 

ولن نخوض فى أيام 1967 وما عليها ...

أخى الحبيب ... صدقنى .. رسول الله لم يقل الا الحق

الشعب المصرى خير أجناد الأرض ... نحن لا نعرف الا الأنتصار بإذن الله 

وأسال عبد العاطى صائد الدبابات .. وأسأل قطز ... وصلاح الدين ...

 وبيبرس .. وأحمس .. ورمسيس

أسأل محمد على باشا ... وأبراهيم باشا ....


أسال المصرى .. خير جنود الأرض 

هى جولات لنا وعلينا ولنا إن شاء الله على طول ......والبقيه تأتى 


وشكرا لك

----------


## ابن طيبة

> نعم لازال طعم نصر اكتوبر نشعر بحلاوته وكفى به نصرا  
> لأننا لم نحارب اسرائيل الا فى 1973  
> ولن نخوض فى أيام 1967 وما عليها ...


*اهلا بك اخي الفاضل mezapril*
*الحديث عن هزيمة 67 واجب حتي نحلل ما وقعنا فيه من اخطاء فلا تتكرر الكرة* 
*سعيد بتواجدك معنا* 
*دمت بكل حير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*في يوم الاثنين 5 يونيو 1967 الساعة السابعة و 24 دقيقة صباحا وردت اول برقية تحمل نبأ هاما من وكالة الانباء الفرنسية من تل ابيب تقول : " هاجم المصريون هذا الصباح اسرائيل من الجنوب بالدبابات و الطائرات "*
*سطران علي البرقية جعلا قاعات التحرير تهتز هلعا ثم جاءت برقية ثانية محددة : " بدات معارك عنيفة بين القوات المصرية و الاسرائيلية في اعقاب تسلل الدبابات المصرية الي اراضي اسرائيل بمساندة الطيران مما دفع القوات الاسرائيلية الي شن هجوم مضاد "*
*و كانت بضع دقائق كافية لتنشر اذاعات فرنسا و الغرب النبأ الذي اكدته جميع وكالات الانباء الامريكية الانجليزية : لقد نشبت الحرب و من يدري الي متي تمتد و تطول ؟ انها حرب يتحمل ناصر "مسئوليتها" و اصدرت فرانس سوار طبعتها الاولي يعنوان ضخم عملاق احتل ثلث صفحتها الاولي يقول : " مصر تهاجم اسرائيل" و اخذ راديو اوروبا رقم 1 يذيع بيانات اسرائيل دقيقة بدقيقة* 
*و في الساعة الثامنة صدرت الطبعة الثانية من ايروب ماتان تحوي تعليقا يقول : " اذا كان قد ثبت ان القوات المصرية هي التي هاجمت اولا فان هذا سيحتاج بلا شك الي تحقيق و استقصاء مطول و يستلزم كثيرا من التحديدات و الوقائع لتاكيده ...."*

*هل فعلا بدات مصر الحرب ؟*
*و هل كانت مصر تعلم بزمن وقوع الحرب ؟*

*دعونا نجيب علي السؤال الثاني اولا* 

*جاء على لسان الفريق أول محمد أحمد صادق، مدير المخابرات الحربية عام 1967 أنه في أحد الاجتماعات العسكرية التي عقدت برئاسة عبد الناصر يوم 2 يونيو 1967، أعلن فيه أن معلوماته التي حصل عليها شخصياً من مصادر دولية كبيرة كالهند تؤكد هجوم إسرائيل يوم 4 أو 5 يونيو.. وتقرير المخابرات بصوت مسموع: "إن إسرائيل ستهجم يوم 5 يونيو" **

*وقال: "إن علينا ألا نبدأ بالهجوم، ونتلقى الضربة الأولى، وأن روسيا أكدت أن خسائرنا لن تزيد على 15 في المئة" ***
*هذه المعلومات وغيرها وصلت إلى علم عبد الناصر، ويؤكد ذلك قوله في خطاب 23 يوليو 1967 والذي أشار فيه إلى اجتماعه بالقادة العسكريين الكبار بمبنى القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة، حيث قال: ".. وقلت في هذا الاجتماع يوم 2 يونيو أنه لابد لنا أن نتوقع ضربة من العدو في خلال 48 ساعة إلى 72 ساعة لا تتأخر عنها أبداً على أساس ما كانت تشير دلائل الحوادث والتطورات، وقلت أيضاً في هذا الاجتماع إنني أتوقع أن يكون العدوان في الاثنين 5 يونيو وأن الضربة الأولى ستوجه إلى قواتنا الجوية.." وحدث ما تم ذكره تماماً من ضرب القوات الجوية في التاريخ المذكور.
كما ثبت أن عبد الناصر كان على دراية سابقة بوقوع الحرب، وسنتكلم هنا بإيجاز عن ذلك ثم دوره بناءاً على هذا العلم، في هذه الحرب كان عند عبد الناصر معلومات كثيرة أكيدة ودقيقة عن قرب وقوع العدوان، وبصورة أوضح بكثير من حرب 1956 نسوق منها:*

*- وصول معلومات وتفصيلات عن استعداد إسرائيل العسكري للحرب، وتحديد 5 يونيو للهجوم على مصر، وذلك عن طريق مندوب المخابرات المصرية المزروع في إسرائيل والمسمى "رأفت الهجان" ****

*- إعطاء كولونيل فرنسي تفاصيل خطة الهجوم على مصر وساعة وتاريخ الهجوم على مصر للمفوض المصري بباريس "عز الدين شرف" الذي سافر للقاهرة لإبلاغ شقيقه "سامي شرف" "مدير مكتب الرئيس"، والذي قام بدوره بإبلاغ عبد الناصر بذلك في نفس اليوم *****

*اذا عبدالناصر كان يعلم بوقت و زمن الحرب فهل هو من بدا الحرب ؟ للرد علي هذا السؤال الذي اثرناه اولا* 

*انتظرونا* 
*___________________________________*

** الشرق الأوسط في 9/6/1987.
** جريدة الوفد في 24 شوال 1407هـ الموافق 30 يونيو 1987م.
*** انظر "عبد الناصر وعلاقاته الخفيُّة" للأستاذ أحمد عبد المجيد من ص 59 إلى ص 69 بتصرف*
***** المرجع السابق*

----------


## القواس

> *في يوم الاثنين 5 يونيو 1967 الساعة السابعة و 24 دقيقة صباحا وردت اول برقية تحمل نبأ هاما من وكالة الانباء الفرنسية من تل ابيب تقول : " هاجم المصريون هذا الصباح اسرائيل من الجنوب بالدبابات و الطائرات "*
> *سطران علي البرقية جعلا قاعات التحرير تهتز هلعا ثم جاءت برقية ثانية محددة : " بدات معارك عنيفة بين القوات المصرية و الاسرائيلية في اعقاب تسلل الدبابات المصرية الي اراضي اسرائيل بمساندة الطيران مما دفع القوات الاسرائيلية الي شن هجوم مضاد "*
> *و كانت بضع دقائق كافية لتنشر اذاعات فرنسا و الغرب النبأ الذي اكدته جميع وكالات الانباء الامريكية الانجليزية : لقد نشبت الحرب و من يدري الي متي تمتد و تطول ؟ انها حرب يتحمل ناصر "مسئوليتها" و اصدرت فرانس سوار طبعتها الاولي يعنوان ضخم عملاق احتل ثلث صفحتها الاولي يقول : " مصر تهاجم اسرائيل" و اخذ راديو اوروبا رقم 1 يذيع بيانات اسرائيل دقيقة بدقيقة* 
> *و في الساعة الثامنة صدرت الطبعة الثانية من ايروب ماتان تحوي تعليقا يقول : " اذا كان قد ثبت ان القوات المصرية هي التي هاجمت اولا فان هذا سيحتاج بلا شك الي تحقيق و استقصاء مطول و يستلزم كثيرا من التحديدات و الوقائع لتاكيده ...."*
> 
> *هل فعلا بدات مصر الحرب ؟*
> *و هل كانت مصر تعلم بزمن وقوع الحرب ؟*
> 
> *دعونا نجيب علي السؤال الثاني اولا* 
> ...


*أولا تحياتي لك أستاذ معتز
كلنا فعلا نعلم أن القاده كانوا يعلموا بالميعاد المحدد للضرب و لكنهم انصاعوا لأمر روسيا
و ضحوا بأبنائهم في حين أنهم يتمرغون في ثروات الشعب
و لا يخفى على الجميع أني أعتبر حقبة عبد الناصر كلها هي النكسه
و لكن هل يجب أن يخلد أسمه وسط العظماء لما فعله؟
اعتبره سؤال شخصي مني لك و باعتبارك باحث في التاريخ*

----------


## mezapril

بسم الله واللهم صلى وسلم على رسول الله

عودة الى الموضوع القيم الرائع 

وأتناول هنا كلمات أخى القواس حيث قال :

أولا تحياتي لك أستاذ معتز
كلنا فعلا نعلم أن القاده كانوا يعلموا بالميعاد المحدد للضرب و لكنهم انصاعوا لأمر روسيا
و ضحوا بأبنائهم في حين أنهم يتمرغون في ثروات الشعب
و لا يخفى على الجميع أني أعتبر حقبة عبد الناصر كلها هي النكسه
و لكن هل يجب أن يخلد أسمه وسط العظماء لما فعله؟
اعتبره سؤال شخصي مني لك و باعتبارك باحث في التاريخ

ولى تعليق على هذة الكلمات

نعم عبد الناصر أخطأ والقاده فى التعامل مع مقدمات الحرب والمعلومات الوارده بشأنها 

أنا وأنت وكثير يقول هذا الكلام ونحن فى بيوتنا أمام أجهزة الكومبيوتر .. فى استرخاء وراحه وأمان .. نكتب ونقول ما نقول 
ولكن عذرا أخى ... هل حرب 67 هى كل تاريخ عبد الناصر وفترة حكمه ... هذا إجحاف بحق زعيم عربى كبير له ثقله مثل عبد الناصر

دعنى أولا نقول كل انسان له حسناته وسيئاته ... وانجازاته وخفقاته

واذا كانت حرب 67 وصمه عار فى جبين القرار ومتخذيه ... إلا أن ذلك لا ينسينا أبدا جمال عبد الناصر وما فعله من أجلى وأجلك 

من أقام السد العالى وتحدى البنك الدولى وأمريكا والغرب 

من أنشأ مجانيه التعليم الذى استفدنا به كلنا

من أقام القاعدة الصناعية الكبرى بمصر الحديد والصلب والألومنيوم وغيرها الكثير الكثير

من أسس الهيئة العربية للتصنيع

من أقام المصانع الحربيه 

من وضع وصنع مشروع صواريخ مصر القاهر والظافر ومشروع السيارة المصريه "رمسيس" والطائرة المصريه "القاهرة"

نعم حدثت تجاوزات فى عهده مثل أى نظام حكم فى العالم  ... نعم لم تكتمل بعض هذة المشاريع  ولكن هل هو وحده السبب

وهل تاريخه كله ننساه بسبب رعونه بعض القادة العسكريين

ولا ننسى أن حرب الإستنزاف تلت نكسه 67 مباشرة . ولم تستلم القوات المسلحه المصريه وأوقعت الكثير من الخسائر فى صفوف العدو الغاصب الصهيونى مما اضطره ليظهر طبعه الجبان ليضرب العمق المدنى المصرى فى أبو زعبل ومدرسه بحر البقر والصعيد لأنه لم يقوى على مواجهة القوات المصريه فى سيناء ... لقد كان للقوات المسلحه المصريه أكثر من عبور قبل عبور 73 العظيم

ولا ننسى أن خطة عبور القناة وقرار الحرب تم وضعها والترتيب للقرار بالحرب فى عهد جمال عبد الناصر .. ولكن تم تطويرها فيما بعد 

أنا لا اريد أن استرسل وأطيل الرد ... ولكن لا نظلم جمال عبد الناصر ... نعم كان هناك تقصير وتعامل لا يتناسب مع معطيات المعلومات الوارده عن الحرب .. ولكن الأنسان منا مجموعه سلبيات ومجموعة ايجابيات ترجح احداهما عن الأخرى وعندها يكون تقييم الأنسان بصورة منصفه 

ومن وجهة نظرى ... إيجابيات جمال عبد الناصر .. أكثر من سلبياته 

أعتذر عن الإطاله .. أرجو قبول الرأى الأخر بدون أى حساسيه .. فنحن هنا لنتبادل الأراء ونصل للحقيقه 

وأشكركم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز / ابن طيبة
حرب الأيام الستة لايصح أن نسميها حرباص وأنما كانت مؤامرة شاركت فيها مخابرات إسرائيل وأمريكا والدول الغربية مجتمعة وأيضاً الإتحاد السوفيتى السابق .
مثلنا دور الرجل القوى المفترى ومثل العدو دور الرجل الضعيف المفترى عليه وكانت النتيجة أن العالم وقف مع الضعيف ضد القوى وطبعاص نحن من وقف العالم فى وجهنا .
سربت لنا المخابرات الروسية أنباء عن حشود إسرائيلية على الجبهة السورية وكذب الفريق عبد المنعم رياض رحمه الله الخبر بعد زيارته للجبهة السورية ولكن عجلة الأستعداد المظهرى للحرب كانت قد دارت .
حضر الملك حسين بن طلال للقاهرة وأعلن أنضمامه لنا فى معركتنا ظناً منه أننا فائزون ويعلم الله م هى المائدة التى قدمها للإسرائيليين قبل بدء القتال .
قال عبد الناصر لنائبه الأول والمسئول عن القوات المسلحة أن غلق المضايق فى وجه الملاحة الإسرائيلية وسحب قوات الأمم المتحدة من شرم الشيخ يعنى الحرب لأننا بهذا سنغلق ميناء إيلات فربط عبد الحكيم عامر على رقبته قائلاً برقبتى ياريس !!!
الجميع كان لا يظن أن هناك حرب حقيقية دفعنا كل من أراد الهيمنة على المنطقة اليها .
الجنود المصريين لم يحاربوا وصدرت لهم أوامر عشوائية للأنسحاب فكان ما كان من الهزيمة الثقيلة بدون أى قتال .
يجب ألا نخجل من الحقائق لنتعلم منها . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## القواس

> بسم الله واللهم صلى وسلم على رسول الله
> 
> عودة الى الموضوع القيم الرائع 
> 
> وأتناول هنا كلمات أخى القواس حيث قال :
> 
> أولا تحياتي لك أستاذ معتز
> كلنا فعلا نعلم أن القاده كانوا يعلموا بالميعاد المحدد للضرب و لكنهم انصاعوا لأمر روسيا
> و ضحوا بأبنائهم في حين أنهم يتمرغون في ثروات الشعب
> ...


*السلام عليكم
الأخ  المحترم mezapril

أيام صلاح الدين كان القائد يقاتل مع الجيش و يموت معه
لا أن يزهق حياة الألوف بأمر من دوله كافره
تخيل كفره ليس لهم دين بأمرهم يضحي المسلم بأخيه المسلم
و ليست حرب 67 هي كلها المأخذ عليه
لا تنسى حرب اليمن و أفريقيا الوسطى
كم خسرنا من أرواح و موارد  لأجل تمجيد أسم الزعيم
من أقام السد العالى وتحدى البنك الدولى وأمريكا والغرب 

من أنشأ مجانيه التعليم الذى استفدنا به كلنا

من أقام القاعدة الصناعية الكبرى بمصر الحديد والصلب والألومنيوم وغيرها الكثير الكثير

من أسس الهيئة العربية للتصنيع

من أقام المصانع الحربيه 

من وضع وصنع مشروع صواريخ مصر القاهر والظافر ومشروع السيارة المصريه "رمسيس" والطائرة المصريه "القاهرة"

أجيب عنك ما فائدة الحاكم غير البناء و التشييد و رعاية شعبه
و كم يساوي ما ذكرته أمام حياة جندي لا تعرف اسمه و لا نحن
الجندي المظلوم
تحياتي
*

----------


## قلب مصر

حديث عن فترة تستحق أن نتكلم وباستفاضة عن كل ما مر فيها من أحداث 
متابعة معك أخي الكريم ابن طيبة
فالحديث هام ويكشف عن العديد من الحقائق
تحياتي وتقديري
 :f:

----------


## mezapril

> *السلام عليكم
> الأخ  المحترم mezapril
> 
> أيام صلاح الدين كان القائد يقاتل مع الجيش و يموت معه
> لا أن يزهق حياة الألوف بأمر من دوله كافره
> تخيل كفره ليس لهم دين بأمرهم يضحي المسلم بأخيه المسلم
> و ليست حرب 67 هي كلها المأخذ عليه
> لا تنسى حرب اليمن و أفريقيا الوسطى
> كم خسرنا من أرواح و موارد  لأجل تمجيد أسم الزعيم
> ...



أخى الحبيب القواس

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أخى الحبيب أرجو أن تكون بمنأى عن مسألة التكفير لخطورتها واليك الحديث الشريف عن سيدنا محمد صلى اللهم عليه وسلم:-

ما رواه مسلم وغيره من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أنه (صلى اللهم عليه وسلم) قال: إذا كفّر الرجل أخاه، فقد باء بها احدهما. 

وروى مسلم وأحمد وابن ماجه وأبو داود عن أسامة بن زيد، قال بعثنا رسول الله(صلى اللهم عليه وسلم)في سرية، فصبحنا الرقات من جهينة، فأدركت رجلاً، فقال: لا إله إلا الله، فطعنته، فوقع في نفسي من ذلك.

فذكرته للنبي (صلى اللهم عليه وسلم) فقال رسول الله(صلى اللهم عليه وسلم) أقال لا إله إلا الله وقتلته؟ قال قلت يا رسول الله: إنما قالها خوفاً من السلاح، قال: أفلا شققت على قلبه حتى تعلم اقالها أم لا؟ فما زال يكررها، حتى تمنيت أني أسلمت يومئذ.... صلى اللهم عليه وسلم

صح عنه(صلى اللهم عليه وسلم) أن الله كان قد أعلمه بنفاق المنافقين المتظاهرين بالإسلام بين أصحابه، ومع ذلك فقد كان يأبى إلا ان يعاملهم معاملة المسلمين، وياخذهم بظاهر أحوالهم.


أما قولك ما فائدة الحكام غير الإنجاز للشعوب ... فمن السهل جدا أن يأتى الحاكم ويحكم ويمضى وينتهى دون أنجازات عملاقه مثل التى قام بها الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر

أخى لسنا هنا من أجل الإختلاف حول جمال عبد الناصر ... كل ما فعلته أنى أوضحت لك وجهة نظرى حول فترة حكمة مالها وما عليها وأحببت أن أشير الى شئ مضئ كان فى فترة حكمه 

وكما قلت نحن كلنا فى الميزان لنا كفة مزايا وكفة عيوب ... وترجح احداهما عن الأخرى 
ومن وجهة نظرى ... جمال عبد الناصر ترجح كفه مزاياه عن عيوبه

أخى الحبيب هذة مجرد وجهة نظر لن تفسد للود قضيه ... 

ونحن هنا أخوة وأصدقاء إن شاء الله

ونعود إلى موضوعنا الخاص بتقييم الحرب .. وفى إنتظار أخونا الفاضل ابن طيبه ... لإستكمال الموضوع الشيق

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أولا تحياتي لك أستاذ معتز*
> 
> *كلنا فعلا نعلم أن القاده كانوا يعلموا بالميعاد المحدد للضرب و لكنهم انصاعوا لأمر روسيا*
> *و ضحوا بأبنائهم في حين أنهم يتمرغون في ثروات الشعب*
> *و لا يخفى على الجميع أني أعتبر حقبة عبد الناصر كلها هي النكسه*
> *و لكن هل يجب أن يخلد أسمه وسط العظماء لما فعله؟*
> 
> *اعتبره سؤال شخصي مني لك و باعتبارك باحث في التاريخ*


*و تحياتي لك اخي القواس علي تواجدك المستمر و اهتمامك الجميل*



> *و لكن هل يجب أن يخلد أسمه وسط العظماء لما فعله؟*





> *اعتبره سؤال شخصي مني لك*



*يكاد المتحدثون الكاتبون عن جمال عبد الناصر يجمعون على انه لم يكن ابداً فاسداً او مفسداً و لكن هؤلاء لم ينفوا ابداً الاخطاء بل الخطايا التي ارتكبها ليس نظامه السياسي او الامني فحسب بل هو شخصيا كرئيسا لمصر فعبدالناصر مسؤول مسؤولية كاملة عن نظامه.. وعن النكسة التي انتجها*
*و لكن ليس معني ذلك ان للرجل اياد بيضاء و للتاريخ ان يسطر للرجل صفحات تخلد اسمه لعل منها القرارات الاجتماعية التي صدرت في عهده و كانت نقطة فاصلة في حياة الشعب المصري و من اشهر هذه القرارات الاجتماعية هو تطبيق الاشتراكية* 

*و لكني دعني اقول شيء دعنا لا ننجرف في حديث عن عبدالناصر و عهده لان هذا يحتاج الي موضوع مستقل حتي نعط لكل ذي حق حقه دون ان تتحكم فينا اهوائنا الشخصية انا ممن لا يكنون اي مشاعر لهذا الرجل و لكن ليس معني ذلك ان اتخذ منه دكتاتورا او انصبه زعيما و لكن لنترك هذا لمذكرات من عاش هذا العهد و للاحكام التي اصدرها اعداؤه و مريدية ثم ياتي دورنا لنحلل كل ذلك حتي نصدر حكما نهائيا علي الرجل*
*سعيد بتواجدك الدائم ههنا*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بسم الله واللهم صلى وسلم على رسول الله
> 
> عودة الى الموضوع القيم الرائع  
> وأتناول هنا كلمات أخى القواس حيث قال :
> 
> أولا تحياتي لك أستاذ معتز
> كلنا فعلا نعلم أن القاده كانوا يعلموا بالميعاد المحدد للضرب و لكنهم انصاعوا لأمر روسيا
> و ضحوا بأبنائهم في حين أنهم يتمرغون في ثروات الشعب
> و لا يخفى على الجميع أني أعتبر حقبة عبد الناصر كلها هي النكسه
> ...


*اهلا بك اخي الفاضل mezapril*
*نعم اخي للرجل حسناته كما له سيئاته مثله  مثلنا فهو بشر يصيب و يخطيء* 
*لا تخش شيئا فنحن ههنا نقبل دائما الراي الاخر بكل رحابة صدر* 
*و ما تبادلنا للاراء - كما قلت - الا هدفا نصل به للحقيقة*
*و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته*
*دمت دائما بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *حرب الأيام الستة لايصح أن نسميها حرباص وأنما كانت مؤامرة شاركت فيها مخابرات إسرائيل وأمريكا والدول الغربية مجتمعة وأيضاً الإتحاد السوفيتى السابق .*



*اهلا باستاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم - احد ابطال حرب استرداد الكرامة -*
*سعيد بتواجد سيادتكم ههنا*




> *حرب الأيام الستة لايصح أن نسميها حرباص وأنما كانت مؤامرة شاركت فيها مخابرات إسرائيل وأمريكا والدول الغربية مجتمعة وأيضاً الإتحاد السوفيتى السابق .*



*نعم استاذنا كان العنوان الامثل هو من خديعة الايام الستة الي حرب الايام الستة هو الاصح لانه كما تفضلت سيادتكم لو حاربنا و قاتل جنودنا ما وصلنا الي هذه الحالة من الهزيمة المريرة*

*



			
				يجب ألا نخجل من الحقائق لنتعلم منها
			
		

*
*نعم استاذنا فها هم الذين لم يحاربوا و استجابوا لاوامر قيادتهم بعدم اطلاق رصاصة واحدة هم الذين قهروا خط بارليف بل قهروا اسطورة اسرائيل - الزائفة - التي لا تقهر و هزموا اقمار امريكا الصناعية و دعم الغرب المطلق لاسرائيل لانهم امنوا بان النصر من عند الله طالما بذلوا في تحقيقه الجهد و العرق و اخلاص النية لله* 

*شرفني تواجد سيادتكم معنا*
*دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> حديث عن فترة تستحق أن نتكلم وباستفاضة عن كل ما مر فيها من أحداث 
> متابعة معك أخي الكريم ابن طيبة
> فالحديث هام ويكشف عن العديد من الحقائق
> تحياتي وتقديري


*اهلا باختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر*
*يشرفني تواجدك الكريم معنا* 

*نعم هي فترة نحن في امس الحاجة لان نميط اللثام عنها* 
*و نرجوا من الله ان نجلوا الحقيقة بعيدا عن اهواءنا* 
*اللهم امين*

*تقبلي تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و عودة الي سؤالنا الاول* 
*هل بدات مصر الحرب ؟*
*دعونا نعود معا الي كتاب حرب الايام الستة لجاك كوبار الذي جاء فيه :*

*" الو تل ابيب ؟ الو القاهرة .. هنا راديو اوروبا رقم 1 معكم روبير لافون "*
*و لكن طوال ذلك النهار طغت بيانات تل ابيب علي بيانات القاهرة التي اعلنت وقوع عدوان عليها في الساعة التاسعة فقط و بهذا كانت مصر قد فقدت فعلا معركتها الاولي فقد خبا صوتها و اختنق .*
*و اصدر الجنرال ديان امرا يوميا يقول فيه : " اننا لا نريد فتح الاراضي و غزوها و لكننا نريد مجرد ضمان امننا "\*
*و تحدث ليفي اشكول رئيس الوزراء فقال " اليوم ستدرك اسرائيل من هم اصدقائها الذين سيساعدونها علي مقاومة عدوان شن بوحشية علي الحدود ان اسرائيل تريد السلام و لن تهاجم ايا من البلاد العربية المجاورة لحدودها و كل ما ستفعله هو الدفاع عن نفسها "*
*و طرحت " ايروب ميدي " ( الساعة الثانية عشرة و النصف ) السؤال التالي : " من الذي بدأ ؟ ذلك سؤال مهم امام محكمة الراي العام الدولي "*
*و تحدث سفير مصر في باريس و ذكر عدة حقائق توضح مصدر و اصل الهجوم و بصفة خاصة ذلك الاستجواب الذي اجري لطيار اسرائيلي اسير هو الكابتن اوجو مارشاي و رقمه العسكري 998744 و الذي قال فيه انه تلقي امرا بالقيام بمهمة فوق مصر في الساعة السادسة صباحا - اي قبل الميعاد المزعوم الذي حددته اسرائيل بثلاث ساعات - و بعد ذلك اعطيت الكلمة للسفير الاسرائيلي فقال : " لقد شن الجيش المصري برا و بحرا و جوا هجوما علي اسرائيل هذا الصباح كجزء من خطة ناصر الهجومية و التي تمثلت المرحلة الاولي منها في اغلاق خليج العقبة و من البديهي ان يصحب الهجوم نشر انباء كاذبة و مزيفة عن قصف اسرائيلي للقاهرة و هذا محض كذب و افتراء اننا لم نقصف سوي القواعد الجوية ان هدف مصر هو تدمير اسرائيل و ابادة كل سكانها و نحن من جانبنا سندافع عن انفسنا بشراسة و ليس لدي اي شك في سبب المعارك و نتيجتها "*

*و فعلا لم يكن يحق للسفير الاسرائيلي ان يكون لديه اي شك فهو يعرف جيدا من الذي بدأ و تعقيبا علي هذين الحدثين من راديو اوروبا رقم 1 قال " جاك باولي* " : " اني اذكركم انه من وجهة نظر القانون الدولي يعتبر معتديا من جعل الحرب حتمية لا مفر منها لان ظهور جيش غزو علي الارض و من البحر و من الجو يجعل مصر معتدية لانها جعلت من المحتم الاعداد لرد اسرائيلي و فرضته فرضا "*
*لقد لعب فيض المعلومات التي تدفقت من راديو اوروبا رقم 1 و من اذاعة لوكسمبرج و من اذاعة و تلفزيون دوره في اقناع الملايين من الفرنسيين فقد امنت غالبية الراي العام بان ناصر هو المذنب لقد دفعت كافة وسائل الاعلام التي يملكها العالم الحر محكمة الراي العام الي ارتكاب هذا الخطأ في الحكم*
*لقد خرج جمهور الفرنسيين امام السغارة الاسرائيلية هاتفين " ليسقط ناصر " " لتسقط مصر " و علت الزمجرة و العواء " اسرائيل ستعيش " " اسرائيل ستنتصر "* 
*و من تلك الساعة لم يعد هناك طيران مصري من الناحية العملية فقد دمرت كل الطائرات التي كان ناصر يملكها علي الارض لقد حققت الخدعة اولي ثمارها* 
*و بعد بضع ساعات تراجع الضباط الشجعان و الجنود المصريون الذين خانتهم قيادتهم من الجنرالات ذوي الامتيازات و بدأ الطيران الاسرائيلي يقذف بالنابلم تلك الطوابير التي لا حول لها و لا قوة و التي كانت تسرع الخطي صوب قناة السويس في حين كانت موجات الاذاعة الطويلة المدي و الصحافة الغربية تطفح حقدا و احتقارا عنصريا علي المهزومين و بداوا في عد " الاحذية التي تركها الفلاحون الفقراء " و فيما عدا الصحافة الشيوعية لم يدن احد تلك الكراهية المعادية للعرب التي بداها الجيش الاسرائيلي و الذي ارسل في الصحراء الالاف من الاسري بلا ملابس و بلا احذية و جنوده يصرخون بحقد فيهم " ليات ناصر لمساعدتكم "*

*لقد اخفت تل ابيب تقدم جيوشها و تكتمت مدي الضربة التي وجهت لمصر فلم يكن مناسبا لها في هذه اللحظة اذاعة انباء انتصاراتها !*
*بينما كانت اذاعاتنا العربية تتحدث عن عدد الطائرات التي أُسقطت للعدو و قرب وصولنا الي تل ابيب لالقاء الجود الاسرائليين في البحر*
*ما اعظم الخدعة التي نصبها لنا الاسرائيليين بالاتفاق مع الغرب و ما اسهل وقوع قيادتنا في هذا الشرك*

*لنا عودة*

*__________________________________________________  ___*
* جاك باولي اعلامي و مذيع براديو اوروبا رقم 1 و هو واحد من جماعة الاقدام السوداء "اي الفرنسيين الاصل الذين ولدوا في الجزائر و ولائهم و انتمائهم لفرنسا "

----------


## القواس

*بعد بضع ساعات تراجع الضباط الشجعان و الجنود المصريون الذين خانتهم قيادتهم من الجنرالات ذوي الامتيازات و بدأ الطيران الاسرائيلي يقذف بالنابلم تلك الطوابير التي لا حول لها و لا قوة و التي كانت تسرع الخطي صوب قناة السويس*

*أولا أهنئك على طريقة السرد
و رسم الموقف بالكلمه
و عن لسان بعض مما كتب لهم النجاه
يقولون أن الطيران الاسرائيلي كان يطير تحت الارتفاع حتى يحدث خلخله في الهواء
و يفجر طبلة أذن الجنود المصريين المتراجعين و هم عزل و يموت الجندي بدون اهدار طلقه
واحده عليه*

*ما اعظم الخدعة التي نصبها لنا الاسرائيليين بالاتفاق مع الغرب و ما اسهل وقوع قيادتنا في هذا الشرك*

*أختلف معك هنا
أنت تصورها خدعه و أنا أتصورها اهمال
اعتقد أنها سوف تكون خدعه لو كان جيشنا جاهز و تم التغلب عليه بطريقه أو بأخرى
أما الاهمال هو عدم جهوزية الجيش لصد أي هجوم و انشغال القاده بالصراع الداخلي
فليست وظيفة الجيش طرد المعتدي بل صد الهجوم
العصر المملوكي يكرر نفسه
تحياتي*

----------


## mezapril

بسم الله واللهم صلى وسلم على رسول الله

أسمح لى أخى احييك على موضوع يدمى القلوب وييستدعى من الذاكرة أياما حزينه

ولكن اقول لك وانت اكيد تعلم ما أقوله

نحن لم  نحارب فى 1967 

واسمح لى بالتعليق على بعض من فقرات موضوعك باللون الأحمر فيما يلى :-


لقد تم شحن القوات المصريه الى سيناء

ويوجد قسم غير بسيط من القوات المسلحه المدربه باليمن

وكان الشحن دون خطه .... والأخطر من ذلك كان بدون خطة إنسحاب 

والتى تسمى بأسم أفضل "الخطة البديله"  أو" خطة الطوارئ"

تحت قيادة لم تكن فى موقع الأحداث 

 


و من تلك الساعة لم يعد هناك طيران مصري من الناحية العملية فقد دمرت كل الطائرات التي كان (ناصر) يملكها علي الارض لقد حققت الخدعة اولي ثمارها

 

 


و بعد بضع ساعات تراجع الضباط الشجعان و الجنود المصريون الذين خانتهم قيادتهم من الجنرالات ذوي الامتيازات و بدأ الطيران الاسرائيلي يقذف بالنابلم تلك الطوابير التي لا حول لها و لا قوة و التي كانت تسرع الخطي صوب قناة السويس في حين كانت موجات الاذاعة الطويلة المدي و الصحافة الغربية تطفح حقدا و احتقارا عنصريا علي المهزومين و بداوا في عد " الاحذية التي تركها الفلاحون الفقراء " و فيما عدا الصحافة الشيوعية لم يدن احد تلك الكراهية المعادية للعرب التي بداها الجيش الاسرائيلي و الذي ارسل في الصحراء الالاف من الاسري بلا ملابس و بلا احذية و جنوده يصرخون بحقد فيهم " ليات ناصر لمساعدتكم "

 


 


لقد اخفت تل ابيب تقدم جيوشها و تكتمت مدي الضربة التي وجهت لمصر فلم يكن مناسبا لها في هذه اللحظة اذاعة انباء انتصاراتها !

نعم حدث ذلك ورددناها لهم افضل الف مرة فى تمويه رهيب قبل العبور وتحديد ساعه الصفر بالرغم من كل الأقمار الصناعية الأمريكيه التى كانت مسخرة للعسكريه الصهيونيه

بينما كانت اذاعاتنا العربية تتحدث عن عدد الطائرات التي أُسقطت للعدو و قرب وصولنا الي تل ابيب لالقاء الجود الاسرائليين في البحر

للأسف حصل ... ولا أعرف هل تخيل أحد أنه يمكن إخفاء الحقيقه الى الأبد .. للأسف كان الأعلام بمستوى أقل من مستوى الهواه المبتدئين

ما اعظم الخدعة التي نصبها لنا الاسرائيليين بالاتفاق مع الغرب و ما اسهل وقوع قيادتنا في هذا الشرك


نعم .. وهل غريبه أن يدعم الغرب الصليبى -وليس المسيحى لأنهم لا دين لهم سوى برميل البترول والدولار- وهم أصحاب البذرة النتنه -اسرائيل- فى المنطقه 

*
ولكن

V
V
V
V*



 سرعان ما وقف الجيش المصرى على أقدامه ..  لقد خسرنا جوله ولم تنهزم عزيمتنا

وأعاد الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر هيكلة قيادات الجيش 

من واقع دراسة سلبيات وأخطاء 67 

 

وكانت نقاط مضيئة وسط ظلام النكسه حدثت سريعا فى أعقابها مباشرة 

 


وبعد سنوات من الصمود وحرب الأستنزاف الناجحه وإعادة بناء الجيش 

تم استلام زمام الأمور بقياده جديده اعتمدت على أهل الخبرة وليس أهل الثقة

 

 

وأسرنا منهم قاده وجنودا كثيرة كما حدث واسروا من جنودنا فى 67 

 

 

 

وفى النهايه كان النصر من الله للجندى المصرى الطيب الأصيل

 

 

تقبل الله شهدائنا الأبرار واثاب أهلهم خيرا

وتحيه كبيرة لكل أبطال مصر على مدى تاريخها بصفه عامه

وتحية خاصه لأبنا مصر أبطال الصمود وأبطال مصر أبناء العبور العظيم

وتحيه كبيرة ملؤها الأحترام والتقدير اللامحدود لكاتب الموضوع أخى الرائع

إبن طيبه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## mezapril

أخى الحبيب ابن طيبه
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو أنك تتفهم مشاركتى فى الموضوع 

أنا لم أقصد من مشاركتى الا التفاعل مع موضوعك فى الحديث عن ضرب الطائرات المصريه وعلى الأرض ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم

وقد تم تصوير ضرب طائراتنا بمنتهى الأستهتار من قبل الصهاينه

ووجدت أنى لو إكتفيت بهذا الطرح فإن الصورة ستظل قاتمه جدا جدا كسواد الليل البهيم

فلم أجد أمامى  الا القفز الى احداث أكتوبر رمضان العظيم  سريعا إلتماسا لأمل وذكرى نصر كبير نعتز به 

وهذا بعيد عن مجال الموضوع نسبيا -وان ظل مرتبطا به ارتباط الحلقات فى السلسله- ويأتى فى موضوع لاحق منك ان شاء الله  الذى تفضلت سيادتك بطرحه هنا بالمنتدى

ولكن أخى ... 

انا للأسف أبكى بدموع العين عند مشاهدة الأفلام التسجيليه عن حرب 1967

ليس فى عائلتنا شهيد للأسف 

ولكنى اعتبر جميع من حارب الصهاينه  أهلى وناسى وأعتبر أن لى ثأرا عند الصهاينه بصفه شخصيه ولا أصدقهم ولا أثق فيهم وأعلم انما هى فترة هدنه هم يحتاجونها وليس نحن والا ما أبقوا عليها طوال هذة السنوات الا من اجل مصالحهم .. فهم بمنتهى الخبث لديهم جدول أولويات فى التعدى والعدوان

ولذلك أتفاعل مع ذكرى النكسه بحساسيه شديده

وأريد دائما أن اقفز فوقها كأنها لحظه فقط فى حياتنا انقطع فيها النور وحجبت سحب سوداء عنا شمس النهار

أخى الغالى عذرا عن الإطاله ... وانا لم أقصد الا ما قلته لك 

وأرجو ان يلقى إعتذارى القبول لديكم

وأنا سأتابع معك الموضوع إن شاء الله بكل أهتمام 

وأنتظر منك الضوء والأمل فى نهايه سرداب 67 المظلم 

أخى ... حياك الله وأكرمك ... ونصر مصر والعرب والمسلمين


والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

شاهد على العصر
لسه عايش ومامتشى
فرد رشاش خفيف 
مقاومة شعبية 
للدفاع عن القاهرة
فى يونيو 1967
العمر وقتها
24 سنه وعدة شهور
تاريخ الميلاد
أكتوبر 1942
الأسم
جمال الشربينى
أبصم بالعشرة

إنى بحبك
يا عزيزى إبن طيبه
يا راجل يا طيب وكمان إبن حلال
ولك من العمر
42 عاما
أليس كذلك
؟!
يعنى من مواليد 1967
أى أن عمرك وقت هذه الوكسة
كان عمرك
صفر كبيرا
أو أكثر أو أقل من ذلك قليلا
يا راجل عرضك للموضوع
كأنك تعرض لمسلسل مصرى
ممل
إخراج التليفزيون المصرى
دايما نجرى وراء ساتر المؤامرات
ونتحجج بكل الحجج والعيب
فينا وراكبنا وملغوصنا
مش إحنا إللى خدنا بمبه من إتحادنا مع سوريا
ومش إحنا برضك بتوع حرب تحرير اليمن
لتخليصه من براثن العهد البائد اليمنى
إييه مشعلله معانا رايحيين نحارب
الملكيه والملكيين فى اليمن
فنقع فريسة للملكيين فى السعودية
إحنا إللى روحنا بمزاجنا وأكيد
بإيعاز وتشجيع من تيزا روسيا حاليا
وإللى كانت إسمها
الإتحاد السوفييتى زمان
والتى كانت تحاربها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
متسترين وراء الملكيين السعوديين
خوفا من إنتقال فيروس
الناصرية
إلى أراضيهم عبر جبال اليمن
عرب إييه وبتاع إييه
إللى أنت جاى تكلم عليهم
ناصر الهمام وصاحبه عامر
إللى عمله من البحر طحينه
ناصر البق الكبير

إللى كان عاوز يرمى إسرائيل البحر
وإللى كان بيقل أدبه على الملك حسين
ويقول عليه إبن امه
وإللى مات بعد كام سنه
وبرضك بسبب إبن امه
وكسنا ما بعدها وكسه
هو وعامر تابعه
ويا ريت تقفل على الخبر ماجور
بلا وكسه
ما بعدها
إلا 
الوكسه الكبرى
؟؟؟!!!

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أولا أهنئك على طريقة السرد*
> *و رسم الموقف بالكلمه*
> *و عن لسان بعض مما كتب لهم النجاه*
> *يقولون أن الطيران الاسرائيلي كان يطير تحت الارتفاع حتى يحدث خلخله في الهواء*
> *و يفجر طبلة أذن الجنود المصريين المتراجعين و هم عزل و يموت الجندي بدون اهدار طلقه*
> *واحده عليه*





*اهلا بعودتك اخي القواس و اشكر لك طيب كلماتك و حسن استقبالك لها*
*نعم قرات كثيرا عن موضوع خلخلة الهواء بواسطة طائرات العدو* 
*و هناك توثيقات كثيرة لهذه الحوادث*
*و هو شيء ليس مستبعد لعدو عقيدته الاولي هي العنصرية و الوحشية*




> *ما اعظم الخدعة التي نصبها لنا الاسرائيليين بالاتفاق مع الغرب و ما اسهل وقوع قيادتنا في هذا الشرك*
> 
> *أختلف معك هنا*
> *أنت تصورها خدعه و أنا أتصورها اهمال*
> *اعتقد أنها سوف تكون خدعه لو كان جيشنا جاهز و تم التغلب عليه بطريقه أو بأخرى*
> *أما الاهمال هو عدم جهوزية الجيش لصد أي هجوم و انشغال القاده بالصراع الداخلي*
> *فليست وظيفة الجيش طرد المعتدي بل صد الهجوم*
> *العصر المملوكي يكرر نفسه*
> *تحياتي*





*و اهلا باختلافك الجميل الذي له محل ههنا في موضوعنا* 
*نعم دعني اؤيدك بشدة هو اهمال و تسيب و غرور عظمة انتاب قادة الثورة و لكن صحبته مؤامرة دولية للاطاحة بنظام وليد غرته فتوته دون الوضع في الحساب اي اعتبار لقواعد اللعبة السياسية فلقى شر هزيمة " نكسة "*
*تقبل تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخى الحبيب ابن طيبه
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أرجو أنك تتفهم مشاركتى فى الموضوع  
> أنا لم أقصد من مشاركتى الا التفاعل مع موضوعك فى الحديث عن ضرب الطائرات المصريه وعلى الأرض ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم 
> وقد تم تصوير ضرب طائراتنا بمنتهى الأستهتار من قبل الصهاينه 
> ووجدت أنى لو إكتفيت بهذا الطرح فإن الصورة ستظل قاتمه جدا جدا كسواد الليل البهيم 
> فلم أجد أمامى الا القفز الى احداث أكتوبر رمضان العظيم سريعا إلتماسا لأمل وذكرى نصر كبير نعتز به  
> وهذا بعيد عن مجال الموضوع نسبيا -وان ظل مرتبطا به ارتباط الحلقات فى السلسله- ويأتى فى موضوع لاحق منك ان شاء الله الذى تفضلت سيادتك بطرحه هنا بالمنتدى 
> ولكن أخى ...  
> ...


*لقد تفهمت مشاركتك اخي الحبيب mezapril*
*و ليس هناك مجال للاعتذار اخي الكريم فلم تقم الا بالمساهمة بوسائل ايضاحية للموضوع نكأت جروحنا جميعا و كان يجب عليك لازالة  اثر هذه الصور القاتمة ان تاتي بصور رد الكرامة في معركة حقيقية خاضها بواسل مغاوير وضعوا الشهادة نصب اعينهم فنصرهم المولي عز و جل اليس هو القائل :*
*(وما النصر الا من عند الله ان الله عزيز حكيم)*
*(قد كان لكم ايه فى فئتين التقتا فئه تقاتل فى سبيل الله واخرى كافره يرونهم مثليهم رأى العين والله يؤيد بنصره من يشاء ان فى ذلك لعبرة لاولى الابصار)*
*(ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم وان يخذلكم فمن ذا الذى ينصركم من بعده)*
*فهون عليك يا يا اخي فما قصدته قد وصل معناه و كل لبيب بالاشارة يفهم*
*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*
*و انتظرك معنا دائما تعلق كما تشاء و كيفما تشاء مادام تعليقك يصب في نفس الموضوع*
*تقبل تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *إنى بحبك*
> *يا عزيزى إبن طيبه*
> *يا راجل يا طيب وكمان إبن حلال*
> *ولك من العمر*
> *42 عاما*
> *أليس كذلك*
> *؟!*
> *يعنى من مواليد 1967*
> *أى أن عمرك وقت هذه الوكسة*
> ...



* و اني احبك في الله استاذي الجليل دكتور جمال الشربيني*
*و لكني دعني اصحح المعلومة التي اوردتها سيادتك بخصوص عمري* 
*فعمري كان عند النكسة سنة و اربعة اشهر* 
*و ذكرك للسن ههنا ليس له محلا من الاعراب و لا يمت للموضوع بصلة* 
*لاننا لو طبقنا قاعدة ان من لم يعاصر الاحداث فعليه الا يحللها و يضعها موضع النقد لحكمنا علي كل المؤرخين و الباحثين في التاريخ بالموت* 
*فاعذرني لانني سمحت لنفسي بالخوض في احداث لم اعاصرها الا و انا رضيعا و لكننا نضعها تحت المجهر علنا نلم بفترة غامضة من التاريخ المصري الحديث*




> *يا راجل عرضك للموضوع*
> *كأنك تعرض لمسلسل مصرى*
> *ممل*
> *إخراج التليفزيون المصرى*
> *دايما نجرى وراء ساتر المؤامرات*
> *ونتحجج بكل الحجج والعيب*
> *فينا وراكبنا وملغوصنا*




*اعذر لي استاذنا الجليل طريقة اخراجي المملة لعل في الحلقات التالية من المسلسل تجد ما يشدك اليه و حينها سوف اكون من اسعد الناس*
*انا لا اجري و راء حجج المؤامرة و لكني انقل عن مذكرات المتامرين المعترفين بتامرهم و لا اخترعه او الصقه بهم بدون دليل او ميثاق* 
*نعم وقعنا في حبائل خدعة نسجت بعناية و لاننا كنا مازلنا اطفالا في مجال السياسة في هذا الوقت فقد وقعنا في حبائلها فخرجنا مهزومين لا يبك علينا احد*

*شرفني مروركم الجميل استاذنا الجليل دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني*
*دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ان حملة اسرائيل هذه في 1967 تحتل مكانا الي جانب اكبر اكاذيب التاريخ و طالما ان الخدعة ما زالت مستمرة حتي وقتنا الراهن فاننا سنمضي في بحث ملفاتها لان ما يهمنا حقيقة ما حدث في هذا الحقبة من تاريخنا* 
*ان 5 يونيو لم تكن سوي نتيجة لحملة واسعة استهدفت نصب الفخ و اعداده فبدون ستار الدخان الذي اثير في مايو 67 ما كانت الحرب ممكنة ليس في هذا شك لانه بدون هذا الستار لما حظت كذبة 5 يونيو بذلك التصديق الذي لاقته امام محكمة الراي العام فقد ادت تلك الشواهد و القرائن الزائفة الي تغيير حكمه*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*‏من المسئول عن الهزيمة
لم تكن هزيمة 67 وليدة اللحظة و انما جذورها كانت ضاربة في القدم و تحديدا بعد العدوان الثلاثي علي مصر في 1967 جاءت حرب السويس فى 29 ‏اكتوبر 1956  لتبرز دور الجيش و دور* 
*عبد الحكيم عامر بالذات . ومن الغريب أن ذلك لم يحدث بسبب أداء الجيش مهامه على الوجه الأكمل ، بل بسبب الآخطاء التى ارتكبتها قياداته أثناء المعركة ، والتى كان مفروضا آن يحاسب* 
*عليها عبد الحكيم عامر عسكريا . فقد" عاب عبد الناصر على قيادات الجيش وعلى عبد الحكيم عامر روح الاستسلام التى كانت قد انتابتهم ، والشلل الذى حدث لهم بعد دخول الانجليز* 
*والفرنسيين المعركة  وعدم إطاعة الجيش لأوامره رغم تكرار الاتصال بهم " و اعلن ضباط القوات الجوية فى أحاديثهم أنهم فقدو الثقة فى قياداتهم نتيجة للأخطاء التى حدثت . وطلب عبد* 
*الناصر نقل صدقى محمود رئيس هيئة أركان حرب القوات الجوية الي منصب وكيل وزارة الحربية لشئون الطيران كما تقرر عزل قادة القوات البرية و البحرية و الجوية و لكن عبدالحكيم عامر* 
*رفض و عرض استقالته و في الوقت نفسه كان يضغط عبدالحكيم علي عبدالناصر بشعبيته لدي الجيش ففي يوم تسليم قلادة النيل لاعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة في حفل نادي الضباط في الزمالك كان* 
*عبدالحكيم عامر هو الوحيد الذي وقف بعد ان تسلم القلادة و رفعها نحو الضباط فاخذوا يصفقون له لذلك رفض عبدالناصر استقالته "لان عبد الحكيم محبوب من الشعب و الجيش " 
كان بقاء عبد الحكيم عامر والابقاء على قادة القوات الثلاثة رغم آخطائهم فى حرب 956 ‏1 ، مقدمة لهزيمة يونيو 1967 . ولكن هذه القيادة الفاشلة كان عليها أن تثبت عجزا آخر فى ميدان* 
*لايقل خطرا واهمية ، وهو ميدان الوحدة مع سوريا  مما ترتب عليه مأساة الانفصال فى 28 ‏سبتمبر 1961 . فقد كان قادة الانفصال من مكتب عبد الحكيم عامر نفسه ، اذ كان عبد الكريم* 
*النحلاوى مدير مكتب المشير وموضع ثقته ، وعاد عبد الحكيم عامر مطرودا بعد أن كان فى قمة السلطة . و عندما تقرر ارسال قوات مظلات لاخماد الانقلاب ، تاخرت فى الذهاب لبطء* 
*الاجراءات واعتبر الفريق محمد صدقى محمود مسئولا 
عن هذا التأخير الذى ترتب عليه انه عندما وصل الفوج الأول  كانت المقاومة قد انتهت واعتقل افراد القوة عند نزولهم . وقد تقرر اخراج وعزل الفريق محمد صدقى محمود ، ولكن المشير عبد الحكيم عامر رفض فى محاولة للظهور بمظهر حامى القوات المسلحة وجرى اتفاق ودى بين عبد الناصر والمشير على اخراج قادة القوات البرية والبحرية والجوية من الخدمة بعد فترة من الزمن ، ولكن ذلك لم ينقذ حتى قيام ثورة اليمن فى 26 ‏سبتمبر 1962 ‏، فدخل الاتفاق فى دائرة النسيان . 
وقد كان بعد الانفصال أن دخلت السلطة فى مصر فى مرحلة جديدة . فقد قرر عبد الناصر مواجهة تسلط الجيش " بمجلس رئاسة " مكون منه ومن عبد اللطيف البغدادى وعبد الحكيم عامر وزكريا محيى الدين .وحسين الشافعى وكمال الدين حسين وحسن ابراهيم وعلى صبرى وكمال الدين رفعت ، بالاضافة الى مدنين اثنين هما : الدكتور نور الدين طراف والمهندس احمد عبده الشرباصى . و كانت خطة عبد الناصر الاستعانة بهذا المجلس فى سلب اختصاصات 
‏المشير ، وابعاذه عن الجيش . 
الا ان عبدالحكيم عامر واجه هذه المحاولة بتقديم استقالته في 20سبتمبر 1962 و في الوقت نفسه تضامن قادة القوات البرية و البحرية و الجوية و بعض كبار قادة الجيش مه المشير في موقفه فقدموا بدورهم استقالاتهم و في ظل هذا الضغط لم يجد عبدالناصر بدا من رفض استقالة المشير فعاد المشير من مرسي مطروح التي ذهب اليها بعد استقالته منتصرا و زادت سلطاته و سطوته*

*انتظرونا*

----------


## القواس

*السلام عليك
سؤال
هل انتهى الحديث عن عبد الحكيم عامر
أم هذه هي البدايه فقط؟*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *السلام عليك*
> *سؤال*
> *هل انتهى الحديث عن عبد الحكيم عامر*
> 
> *أم هذه هي البدايه فقط؟*


*انها البداية فقط اخي القواس*
*و ما زال للحديث عن المشير عبدالحكيم عامر بقية*
*دامت لنا متابعتك الطيبة*
*دمت يخير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*وفى الفترة التالية ، كان عبد الحكيم عامر يتحول ليصبح الحاكم الثانى فى مصر ، على حساب مجلس الرئاسة ، فقد بقى يمارس سلطة القائد العام ، وفى الوقت نفسه أخذت سلطة محلس الرئاسة ،* 
*وهو اعلى سلطة فى البلاد ، تتآكل  وتتجمع خيوط السلطة من جديد فى يد عبد الناصر  وأخذ اتجاه ‏عبد الناصر الى تشديد قبضة الدولة على وسائل الانتاج يقسم اجماع الضباط داخل مجلس الرئاسة * 
*بعد أن اعترض على هذا الاتجاه ‏كل من كمال الدين حسين وعبد اللطيف البغدادى . وفى اجتماع عقد بمنزل عبد الناصر فى مارس 1963 وصف عبد اللطيف البغدادى اوضاع السلطة داخل* 
*مجلس الرياسة ، فذكر أن القيادة الجماعية الممثلة فى محلس الرياسة " اصبحت لا تجتمع ولا يعرض عليها أى شىء من الأمور الاساسية ، ولا تصلها كذلك أية معلومات عن التطورات التى* 
*تحدث بالبلاد أو ما يجرى فيها . ولا نعلم شيئا عن الشئون الخارجية ولا عن المشاكل الداخلية ولا عن العمليات التى تجرى فى اليمن . وقد أصبحت بذلك معزولة تماما ولا تمارس سلطاتها "* 
*. وبدأ كمال الدين حسين يمتنع عن الذهاب الى مكتبه منذ أغسطس 1963 إلى مارس 1964 ، ثم قدم استقالته ، وفى 16 ‏مارس قدم عبد اللطيف بغدادى استقالته أيضا وفى تلك الأثناء جاء* 
*التدخل المصرى فى حرب اليمن ليضيف الي قوة عبد الحكيم عامر . وكان عبد الحكيم عامر قد ‏حصل على منصب رئيس الدفاع الاعلى  بعد تعديل قانونه بما يسمح له بتولى قيادة القوات* 
*المسلحة وبصورة مباشرة فكان الوحيد من بين أعضاء مجلس الرياسة الذي يتولى سلطات تنفيذية مباشرة فى ادارة أمور الجيش  دون أن يكون مسئولا عن تصرفاته فيه أمام مجلس الأمة كما نص* 
*الدستور  كما أصبح رئيسا للجنة الدائمة لمجلس الدفاع . ومع تطور العمليات فى اليمن ، طلب من عبد الناصر سلطات رئيس الجمهورية فى ترقية الأفراد العسكريين وتعيينهم ونقلهم واحالتهم* 
*الى المعاش  فحدثت أزمة أخرى فى نوفمبر 1962 ‏، وجه فيها المشير عبد الحكيم  عامر خطابا الى عبد الناصر طالب فيه بحرية الصحافة ووجوب العمل من أجل تحقيق الديموقراطية ، وذلك حتى يظهر خروجه أمام الراى العام فى شكل احتجاج على الحكم الدكتاتورى . وفى الوقت نفسه كانت تجرى الترتيبات داخل القوات المسلحة بغرض عمل تكتلات بين  الضباط للوقوف وراء عبد الحكيم عامر ومساندته فى موقفه ، و أعدت صور بالألة الكاتبة لخطاب المشير السالف الذكر وزعت على الضباط وبلغ الأمر ان أبلغ جمال عبدالناصر كمال الدين حسين أن عبد الحكيم عامر " قد ضرب ستارا حول الجيش . وانا ، هل يعقل أن أعمل بطريقة سرية حتى أحصل على معلومات عن الجيش " . ؟ وانتهى الأمر بتسوية تقوم على ألا يعرض على مجلس الرئاسة الا قادة الالوية فما فوقها من الرتب فقط ! وألا يوضع قانون مجلس الرئاسة فى الترقيات والتعيينات وغيرها موضع التنفيذ قبل يوليو 1963 
‏على هذا النحو اختفت فكرة القيادة الجماعية ممثلة فى مجلس الرئاسة ء وبدا عجز عبد الناصر عن تجريد عبد الحكيم عامر من سلطاته بأى وسيلة من الوسائل ، ولم يبق سوى الاعتراف بسلطته رسميا  فعين فى يوم 25 ‏مارس 1964 نائبا أول لرئيس الجمهورية  وعين كل من زكريا محى الدين وحسين الشافعى و حسن ابراهيم نوابا للرئيس ولم يبق من أعضاء محلس قيادة الثورة سوى هؤلاء مع أنو السادات 
بعد استقالة حسن ابراهيم في يناير 1966 و مع ان علي صبري قد عين رئيسا للوزراء و وزيرا للتخطيط بدلا من رئاسة المجلس التفيذي في ظل نظام مجلس الرئاسة الا انه لم يؤخذ ماخذ الجد سواء من عبدالحكيم عامر و بطانته لو من جمال عبدالناصر نفسه فقد كان المشير يعتبره متسللا لمركز السلطة و كان عبدالناصر يعتبره مايزال سكرتيؤا له مهما كان موقعه في اي منصب !*


*انتظرونا*

----------


## mezapril

شكرا للمعلومات وان كانت مبكيه 

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم

نعم كلنا كنا نعرف ان عبد الحكيم عامر رحمه الله 

هو السبب رقم واحد فى النكسه وماقبلها 

اخى .. الشلليه والتكتلات ... بدايه هزيمه اى كيان ..

قال تعالى :

{وَأَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلاَ تَنَازَعُواْ فَتَفْشَلُواْ وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ وَاصْبِرُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ }الأنفال46

ولن ازيد حرفا بعد الأيه الكريمه


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


-

----------


## القواس

*السلام عليكم
أستاذ معتز
لي ليست مداخله و لكن اسئله

1- من المعروف عن عبد الناصر عدم رغبته في وجود أي شريك أو ند له فكيف سمح بوجود المشير ؟

2- هل أعطاه النيابه له ليرضيه حتى يتخلص منه ؟

دمتم بخير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> شكرا للمعلومات وان كانت مبكيه 
> 
> ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم 
> نعم كلنا كنا نعرف ان عبد الحكيم عامر رحمه الله  
> هو السبب رقم واحد فى النكسه وماقبلها  
> اخى .. الشلليه والتكتلات ... بدايه هزيمه اى كيان .. 
> قال تعالى : 
> {وَأَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلاَ تَنَازَعُواْ فَتَفْشَلُواْ وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ وَاصْبِرُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ }الأنفال46 
> ولن ازيد حرفا بعد الأيه الكريمه 
> ...


*اهلا بك اخي الحبيب mezapril*
*نعم هو تاريخ يبكينا*
*كيف كانت تدار بلادنا بواسطة هؤلاء*
*و كيف جرتنا هذه الادارة الي هزائم متعددة من عدو اقل ما يقال عنه انه في منتهي الضئالة*
*دمت بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *أستاذ معتز*
> *لي ليست مداخله و لكن اسئله* 
> *1- من المعروف عن عبد الناصر عدم رغبته في وجود أي شريك أو ند له فكيف سمح بوجود المشير ؟* 
> *2- هل أعطاه النيابه له ليرضيه حتى يتخلص منه ؟* 
> 
> *دمتم بخير*


 *اهلا بك اخي الفاضل دكتور محمد*
*صراحة ما قراته عن هذه الفترة اصابني بالحيرة الشديدة و خاصة العلاقة بين عبد الناصر و عبدالحكيم عامر فلقد كانت هناك حرب باردة تجري بين الاثنين و في محاولاته لسلب الصلاحيات من يد عبدالحكيم عامر كما قرانا سابقا كان عامر ينتصر في النهاية و يملي بشروطه و كان من اكبر الاسرار التي واجهتني كيف يمنح عبدالناصر عامر منصب النائب الاول للرئيس في الوقت الذي كان يسعي فيه بكل قوة لتقليص صلاحيات و اختصاصات المشير* 
*عموما دعنا نتابع و سوف تنجلي لنا الحقيقة بمشيئة الله*
*دمت بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*وفى الفترة التالية حتى نشوب حرب يونيه 1966 كان المشير عبد الحكيم عامر وصنائعه من قادة القوات المسلحة قد استولوا على خيوط السلطة فى البلاد ، وكان الجيش قد أصبح المصدر الرئيسى لتعيين الوزراء والمحافظين و رؤساء مجالس الادارات و وكلاء الوزارات والسفراء . وكانت مناصب السلطة العليا تشغل بضباط المخابرات العامة و الحربية  مثل على صبرى وكمال رفعت وإمين هويدى وعبد القادر حاتم وشعراوى جمعه وعبد المحسن أبو النور .*

* ونمت أجهزة الأمن والمعلومات واتسعت شبكاتها حتى كادت تستوعب المجتمع كله . وازداد العنصر العسكرى بين السفراء حتى اصبح جميع سفراء أوروبا خلال عام 1962 من الضباط عدا 3 ‏من المدنيين!. وبلغ عدد الضباط فى مناصب وزارة الخارجية الكبرى 72 ‏من مائة . و لم يقتصر الأمر على الوظائف بل سقطت التنظيمات الشعبية فى جميع المواقع تحت سيطرة العسكريين ، فحين تشكلت امانة جديدة للاتحاد الاشتراكى فى 13  ديسمبر 1964 كانت نسبة الضباط 13 ‏الي 21 وحتى حين كانت تتساوى نسب الضباط مع المدنيين فى التنظيم الطليعى  كانت السيطرة تظل دائما للعسكريين . وكانت امانة هذا التنظيم تتكون من سبعة من الضباط و اربعة من المدنيين  و كان خمسة من الضباط السبعة ممن عملوا فى المخابرات . و يروى احمد  حمروش ، الذى كان عضوا فى التنظيم الطليعى أن كتابة التقارير عن اتجاهات الراى العام كادت تصبح أهم نشاط الأعضاء  ويرجع ذلك لتولى ضباط المخابرات السابقين المسئولية السياسية الجديدة .*

* وبلغت الأمور ذروتها بصدور القانون رقم 25 ‏لسنة 1966، الذى نص على جعل كافة الجرائم التى ترتكب من العسكريين بسبب تأدية وظيفتهم ، أو حتى فى الجرائم الخارجة عن نطاق أعمال وظائفهم ، اذا انفردوا بالاتهام فيها دون أشخاص مدنيين  من اختصاص القضاء العسكرى . ومعنى ذلك أن الجيش ورث الامتيازات الأجنبية التى سقطت عن الاجانب فى عام 1937 كانت الدولة قد تحولت الى دولة بوليسة رغم تمويهات الاتحاد الاشتراكى والمجالس الشعبية ونسبة الخمسين فى المائة للعمال والفلاحين و كانت المباحث الجنائية العسكرية قد انتعشت بعد ازمة استقالة المشيرعب الحكيم عامر وعودته مظفرا فى نوفمبر- ديسبر 1962 ، فبدأت بتشكيل يضم خمسمائة جندى تحت قيادة ثلاثين من الضباط تحت قيادة أحد اتباع شمس بدران ، الصاغ حسن خليل ، و ركزت نشاطها فى ميدان الخدمة العامة  حتى وصل الى حد الاشراف على مرفق النقل العام سنة 1964 . و قد لعبت دورها فى اعتقالات الاخوان المسلمين عام 1965 ومؤسسة المطاحن وجريدة ‏الجمهورية وشركة سينا للمنجنيز وغيرها ثم حادث كمشيش ولجنة تصفية الاقطاع واما المشير فقد كان فى سباق، مع نفسه للاستحواذ على المناصب . لقد كان رئيسا للجنة الاقتصادية العليا ، ورئيسا للجنة السد العالى ، ورئيسا للجنة تصفية الاقطاع ، ورئيسا لاتحاد كرة القدم بالاضافة الى قيادة الجيش ونيابة رئيس الجمهورية .* 
*وقد كانت تلك اوضاع السلطة فى مصر عشية حرب يونيه 1967   
*

----------


## القواس

> [b][size=5]* وبلغت الأمور ذروتها بصدور القانون رقم 25 ‏لسنة 1966، الذى نص على جعل كافة الجرائم التى ترتكب من العسكريين بسبب تأدية وظيفتهم ، أو حتى فى الجرائم الخارجة عن نطاق أعمال وظائفهم ، اذا انفردوا بالاتهام فيها دون أشخاص مدنيين  من اختصاص القضاء العسكرى . ومعنى ذلك أن الجيش ورث الامتيازات الأجنبية التى سقطت عن الاجانب فى عام 1937 كانت الدولة قد تحولت الى دولة بوليسة رغم تمويهات الاتحاد الاشتراكى والمجالس الشعبية ونسبة الخمسين فى المائة للعمال والفلاحين و كانت المباحث الجنائية العسكرية قد انتعشت بعد ازمة استقالة المشيرعب الحكيم عامر وعودته مظفرا فى نوفمبر- ديسبر 1962 ، فبدأت بتشكيل يضم خمسمائة جندى تحت قيادة ثلاثين من الضباط تحت قيادة أحد اتباع شمس بدران ، الصاغ حسن خليل ، و ركزت نشاطها فى ميدان الخدمة العامة  حتى وصل الى حد الاشراف على مرفق النقل العام سنة 1964 . و قد لعبت دورها فى اعتقالات الاخوان المسلمين عام 1965 ومؤسسة المطاحن وجريدة ‏الجمهورية وشركة سينا للمنجنيز وغيرها ثم حادث كمشيش ولجنة تصفية الاقطاع واما المشير فقد كان فى سباق، مع نفسه للاستحواذ على المناصب . لقد كان رئيسا للجنة الاقتصادية العليا ، ورئيسا للجنة السد العالى ، ورئيسا للجنة تصفية الاقطاع ، ورئيسا لاتحاد كرة القدم بالاضافة الى قيادة الجيش ونيابة رئيس الجمهورية .* 
> *وقد كانت تلك اوضاع السلطة فى مصر عشية حرب يونيه 1967   
> *


*بدون زعل
بعد قرأتي لتك الفقرة أصبحت فرحا بكسر شوكة الضباط الأشرار
و حزين على من كانوا تحت قيادتهم من الجنود (الشهداء)
التكيه اختلف مالكها
و لكن المحتوى كما هو*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الضباط الأشرار*


* قصدك الاحرار*
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*كانت أوضاع الصراع العربى الاسرائيلى عشية حرب يونيه 1967 ، هى الأوضاع التي رسمتها تسوية فبراير 1957 في اعقاب  العدةان الثلاثي علي مصر . وهى أوضاع لم تعرف عنها الجماهير المصرية شيئا عند حدوثها او بعد* 
*حدوثها اذ حجبتها وسائل الاعلام الخاضعة لرقابة الدولة و ان كانت الدول العربية الاخري قد عرفتها و كانت تعير مصر بهاو كانت هذه التسوية قد اعطت لاسرائيل اعظم كسب حصلت عليه منذ بناء دولتها و هو انهاء الحصار المصري* 
*في البحر الاحمر عليها و السماح بمرور الملاحة الاسرائيلية في مضيق تيران 
ففي يوم 10 مارس 1949 و كاخر مرحلة من مراحل الحرب العربية الاسرائلية الاولي كانت اسرائيل قد تمكنت بعملية عسكرية من اغرب العمليات العسكرية و قد عرفت باسم عملية " عوفداه " اي الامر الواقع انتزاع الميناء* 
*الفلسطيني الحصين علي خليج العقبة 
‏المعروف باسم ام الرشراش واطلقت عليه اسم ايلات وتم ذلك بفضل التواطؤ الانجليزى والأمريكى . وبذلك حققت اسرائيل الأحلام الصهيونية الاستراتيجية فى الوصول ال البحر الأحمر . 
‏على آن حكومة الوفد لم تلبث حين جاءت ال الحكم فى يناير 1950 أن بادرت الي حرمان اسرائيل من ثمار هذا الاغتصاب  وذلك عن طريق اغلاق المنافذ الشمالية المؤدية الي ميناء ايلات  وهى خليج العقبة وقناة السويس . فاحتلت* 
*جزيرتى تيران وصنافير اللتين تتحكمان فى خليج العقبة  واكدت بذلك سيادتها عليهما وأرسلت قوات عسكرية ال راس نصرانى للتحكم فى المضيق تحكما تاما . ثم أمرت باغلاق مضيقى تيران فى وجه الملاحة والتجارة الاسرائيلية .* 
*وبذلك فرضت الحصار البحرى على اسرائيل فى البحر الأحمر و لم يعد فى وسع اسرائيل الاستفادة من اغتصابها غير المشروع لميناء ام الرشراش الذى حولته ال ايلات . 
‏وقد ظل هذا الحصار المصرى مفروضا حتى عام 1956 ، حين قررت انجلترا وفرنسا الهجوم على مصر ،بسبب تأميم قناة السويس  فاشتركت اسرائيل معهما فى العدوان بهدف فك الحصار على ملاحتها وتجارتها فى البحر الأحمر ،* 
*واستطاعت فى مثل تلك الظروف المواتية احتلال كامل سيناء  و وضعتت بذلك موضوع الحصار المصرى لأول مرة على مستو ى جديد . 
‏وسرعان ما هبت للاستفادة من هذا الوضع . فقد أصدر مجلس الأمن قراره فى 2 نوفمبر بوقف اطلاق النار وبسحب كل القوات الي خطوط ما وراء  الهدنة ، ثم وافقت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة فى 4 ‏نوفمبر على انشاء قوات* 
*الطوارى، الدولية . وعندئذ طرحت اسرائيل مسألة الملاحة عبرمضيق تيران  كجزء متمم لترتبيات وقف اطلاق النار  و اخذت تؤخر انسحابها من شرم الشيخ وقطاع غزة بعد ان انسحبت من بقية سيناء . ثم حصلت على مذكرة من* 
*جون فوستر دالاس  وزير خارجية الولإيات المتحدة  فى ا ا فبراير 1957 بأن مضيق تيران وخليج العقبة يعتبران مياها دولية . واعلنت جولدا مائير أنها لن تسمح للمدافع المصرية فى مضايق تيران أن تمنع مرة أخرى السفن* 
*الاسرائيلية من عبور خليج العقبة ، وستشق طريقها بالقوة  وأنها سوف تضطر الي خوض الحرب ثانية لو تعرضت لعقوبات اقتصادية . 
ولما لم يكن فى وسع مصر اجبار اسراشيل على الانسحاب من شرم الشيخ دون الاذعان لوجهة النظر الأمريكية التى ترى حرية الملاحة لاسرائيل فى خليج العقبة . فمن هنا سارت الآمور فى طريق الاتفاق الشفوق ، على أن تنسحب* 
*القوات الاسرائيلية من شرم الشيخ وقطاع غزة فى مقابل تغاضى مصر عن الملاحة والتجارة الاسرائيلية فى مضيق تيران ، تحت حماية الأمم المتحدة  وعدم عودة الجنود المصريين الى قطاع غزة .
‏وبفضل هذا الاتفاق الشفوى ، حصلت اسرائيل على أعظم مكسب حققته منذ احتلالها لميناء أم الرشراش ، وهو انتهاء الحصار المصرى فى مضيق تيران ، وتحويل ميناء ايلات الى ميناء عالمى ، وممارسة اسرائيل حق الملاحة فى البحر* 
*الآخر كدولة من دول البحر الأحمر ، وتسرب نفوذها الى افريقيا . 
كانت هذه المقدمة ضرورية لفهم حرب الأيام الستة ، و كانت تلك التسوية ، التى لم يعرف عنها الشعب المصرى شيئا طوال تلك الفترة هي المحرك الر ئيسى للاحداث حتى اشتعال الحرب في 6 يونيو 1967 

فلقد كان من اثر تزايد استفادة اسرائيل من مرورها فى خليج العقبة ومضيق تيران ان أصبح من الأسباب الواردة فى نظرية الامن الاسرائيلى التى تقضى بشن حرب وقائية ضد مصر  اغلاق خليج العقبة فى وجه الملاحة الاسرائيلية .* 
*و قد اوضحت اسرائيل ذلك بصورة لا تقبل اللبس فاعلنت بانها " ‏تعتبر أستخدام حقها فى الملاحة فى خليج العقبة ومضيق تيران  مصلحة قومية عليا لا ينطبق عليها اى تنازل  ولإ يجوز فيها أى مصالحة "  
‏وفى الوقت نفسه  وفيما يختص بمصر فمنذ مرور الملاحة الاسرائيلية فى مضيق تيران  واستغلال خصوم النظام المصرى فى البلاد العربية الوجود الدولي فى مضيق تيران لتوجيه حملات التشكيك ضده والتقليل من ثوريته _ احذت* 
*تتوق لممارسة حقها القانونى فى سحب القوات الدولية  واغلاق خليج العقبة والبحر الأحمر مرة اخرى فى وجه الملاحة والتجارة الإسرائيلية . وهكذا كانت الأحداث بين البلدين تتجه نحو صدام محتوم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*سنعود لاستكمال الحديث عن حرب يونيو 1967 و كان مرجعنا فيما سبق كتاب*
 من حرب الايام الستة الي حرب الساعات الستة لكاتبه جاك كوبار
و كتاب تحطيم الالهة للدكتور عبدالعظيم رمضان

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> * وهى أوضاع لم تعرف عنها الجماهير المصرية شيئا عند حدوثها او بعد* 
> *حدوثها اذ حجبتها وسائل الاعلام الخاضعة لرقابة الدولة و ان كانت الدول العربية الاخري قد عرفتها و كانت تعير مصر بها**
> **
> ‏*


*دائما وأبدا الشعب المصرى مغيب وآخر من يعلم
*






> *
> **و كانت تلك التسوية ، التى لم يعرف عنها الشعب المصرى شيئا طوال تلك الفترة هي المحرك الر ئيسى للاحداث حتى اشتعال الحرب في 6 يونيو 1967 
> **
> ‏*



*
ويعيب الكثيرون على الشعب أنه السبب فى كل شئ غلط مصر
فكيف بالله عليكم وهو آخر من يعلم؟!

**لكن لو عرفتوا السبب أكيد حتبطلوا العجب*
* لا تنسوا أن نظام حكم عبد الناصر 
(رامبو زمانه!)
*

*هو الذى كان يتواجد على الساحة وقتها
وكان مشغول لشوشته
فى تحرير اليمن السعيد من العهد الملكى
اليمن السعيد المجاور لأكبر دولة عربية ملكية
ألا وهى السعودية والمعتمدة كلية على الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
فى إستغلال ثروتها البترولية الهائلة
تاركا شعبه مغيبا وواقفا فى طوابير الجمعيات التعاونية
على أمل الحصول على فرخه مجمده من دلالات الجمعيات
وبعد طول التغييب وجانا أحمد سعيد صوت العرب
فى أول أيام الوكسه ويزعق ويقول ووقعنا 100 طياره
وطلع رامبو وان إن هو كان مغيب
والعيب مش فيه ولكن فى رامبو تو
قائد طوابى رامبو وان
وإنتحر أو إتقتل رامبو تو
*
*بعد ما كان رامبو وان
حيشيل المسئولية
وكلها سنتين وشويه
ورامبو وان
حصل
رامبوتو
وتوتا توتا فرغت الحدوته
لتبدأ حدوته جديدة
برامبو جديد فى جديد
رامبو ثرى
*
*
وإلى اللقاء مع آخر أفلام رامبو

رامبو فور
** 




*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*شكرا دكتور جمال علي مرورك الجميل و مشاركتك الطيبة*
*دمت بالف خير*
*و كل عام و انت بكل خير*

----------


## القواس

دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى





هو الذى كان يتواجد على الساحة وقتها
وكان مشغول لشوشته
فى تحرير اليمن السعيد من العهد الملكى
اليمن السعيد المجاور لأكبر دولة عربية ملكية
ألا وهى السعودية والمعتمدة كلية على الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
فى إستغلال ثروتها البترولية الهائلة
تاركا شعبه مغيبا وواقفا فى طوابير الجمعيات التعاونية
على أمل الحصول على فرخه مجمده من دلالات الجمعيات
وبعد طول التغييب وجانا أحمد سعيد صوت العرب
فى أول أيام الوكسه ويزعق ويقول ووقعنا 100 طياره
وطلع رامبو وان إن هو كان مغيب
والعيب مش فيه ولكن فى رامبو تو
قائد طوابى رامبو وان
وإنتحر أو إتقتل رامبو تو

*امنية حياتي أن واحد
يخبرني لماذا دخلنا حرب اليمن
الا لتمجيد أسم الزعيم*

----------

